# cruising with bull dogs



## dogsailors

I am planing a long term cruise with my husband and 2 bull terriers. Both of my dogs are under 50 pounds and are well behaved. Has anyone done any cruising with a bully? I am curious as to which countries do not allow them as well as reactions from port officials. Any info would be a great help.


----------



## Valiente

You don't say where you are from or where you wish to ultimately go, nor do you say what kind of boat you have. So I will have to argue from general principles here, principles based on having owned two boats since 1999 and one bull terrier from 1986-2001 (R.I.P.).

Do NOT try to make sailors out of bull terriers, particularly two of them. Reasons to avoid dogs in general include the need of dogs to get daily exercise...exceedingly difficult on a pitching deck. Bull terriers do tend to sleep and fart a great deal, but they can also "fetch the tree" or "retrieve the tire" or "drag the sled" for as long as your arms can hold out. They are immensely strong for their size, and if they are not well-exercised (and not just by demolishing supposedly indestructable "Kongs"), they will likely grow peevish, fat and ill-tempered. Also, a boat is BORING for a dog...no interesting bits of dirt, trees or other dogs' puckerpoints to sniff, and insufficient cabin sole space for the classic bull terrier "spins" that regularly dislodge terrestrial furniture. And let's not forget the epic craps a pair of bull terriers can produce, along with the gas-passing and chow breath and incessant rolling to get comfortable, which will surely wear holes in your expensively Sunbrella-clad V-berth.

And let's not forget that bull terriers are solid, almost cinder-block-like animals. That egg-shaped head will take a bad tumble down a steep companionway, and if you can carry one in one arm while safely going up and down yourself, then you are a circus giant with an entertainer's pension and don't require my advice. The same brute solidity makes them poor swimmers (sinkers, really) and they suffer from inertial forces found in abundance aboard sea-going vessels. Not to mention their relatively thin coats mean they'll get easily chilled in a damp breeze...when they sneeze, I doubt you'll be carrying enough Spray Nine to remedy the carnage.

Lastly, a large number of places will quarantine dogs of any breed, and a subset of those will refuse you entry. I strongly dissuade you therefore to take your dogs, lovable as I well suspect them to be, cruising. If you do, restrict your trips to North American daysails, where every 50 miles sees a dog-friendly, restriction-free harbour where your little darlings can eat a 2 by 4 or six and have a nice, relaxing BM.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sailingdog

Go to Noonsite.com and see if they have information on the countries you're interested in visiting and what their quarantine regulations are.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

You gotta be jokin right? No person in their right mind would take two dogs on an extended cruise. Two days at sea you'd be slippin and slidin in dog crap, not to mention sea sickness, the additional water requirements, the different entry requirements for other countries, etc., etc., etc. 

The only reason to take a live animal aboard a cruising ship is to have it for dinner 2 weeks out. If you need a good recipe, I have one, stuffed with rice.


----------



## sailaway21

Transporting animals by sea from country to country is a huge impracticality. Animals carry diseases that may not be present in the countries you visit. Countries frown on this, especially the US. You may even find your animals subject to quarantine upon return. If it is essential that you land; you may find that your choices are extermination of your animals or no pratique.

Animals at sea are a huge pain in the neck for, what should be, obvious reasons. If you must have animals on your boat I would advise you to take stores south of Hatteras. With the aid of a little lax house-keeping you will soon have cockroaches the size of, well, bull terriers.


----------



## dogsailors

I find it hard to believe that no one travels with 2 dogs! Do you leave your kids at home when your on vacation? It seems that plenty of people cruise with dogs. I have trained the younger to poop on a square foot of carpet. Now these are little bull terriers both under 50 pounds. I absolutely cannot leave them behind we plan on cruising the Caribbean then mexico for the next 5 years or so. We will hopefully be cruising on a valiant 37.


----------



## sailingdog

Several long-term cruisers I know do travel with dogs... the dogs have been trained to use a piece of astro-turf on the swim platform....which is easily cleaned by dunking it over the side (of course you have to be past the 3nm limit  ). I don't really see a problem with it, provided the dogs are not super-energetic...a border collie would probably be a bad boat dog... if they are super energetic...can't swim... One person has a Newfie on board... but it gets plenty of exercise swimming. 

The real problem is customs....and animal quarantine procedures. You should check with Noonsite.com as I suggested before, as I believe they may have some of the animal quarantine issues listed there. Most former Imperial colonies and crown properties seem to have fairly draconian animal quarantine procedures from what I've been told.


----------



## dogsailors

according to noonsite thanks for the tip sailing dog dogs are not allowed in many countries in the middle east. Turns out i'm not interested in traveling to saudi arabia. thanks for the replies.


----------



## Valiente

dogsailors said:


> according to noonsite thanks for the tip sailing dog dogs are not allowed in many countries in the middle east. Turns out i'm not interested in traveling to saudi arabia. thanks for the replies.


Or Europe or Australia or New Zealand or some other nice places, either.

If you go to the Caribbean, you might have better luck, but the advice regarding exercise, food and water, and the tendency of bull terriers to skitter off the deck remains. And yes, some people *don't* take their children. They wait until they are at school or grown.

But they aren't children, are they? They are dogs. Unless you are tied to a dock, dogs have little place on a small boat. When my old bully died in 2001, my wife and I decided that we wanted to circumnavigate within ten years, a goal we are well on the way to achieving, or at least commencing, by '09. This fell well within the lifespan of a dog, and having seen other people with dogs aboard in Lake Ontario (where the shore is never more than six hours away), we decided that to have a dog with us of a bull terrier's size, temperament and swimming ability would be cruelly confining, messy and a bureaucratic nightmare.

But you will do as you will.


----------



## dogsailors

Europe does not have any problems with dogs. Seems cruel to leave the kids behind let alone dogs. We dont plan to circumnavigate but we do plan on crossing the atlantic some time . My dogs have a good 6-10 years left in them I am not putting off cruising, the dogs will adapt as they do to a lot of things as long as there is a bed to snuggle in. I will probably have to write a book about traveling with dogs since NO ONE does it.


----------



## Valiente

dogsailors said:


> I will probably have to write a book about traveling with dogs since NO ONE does it.


Good luck with that. I've owned boats and I've owned a bull terrier. The bull terrier never went on the boats, unless we were at dock, because he could barely swim and the pitch of the companionway was too steep. As you've made up your mind to cross the Atlantic with two bull terriers, I would suggest the need to solicit opinions no longer exists.


----------



## Tartan34C

http://www.sailcharbonneau.com/PetSail.htm
http://www.cruisingworld.com/article.jsp?ID=201846&typeID=396&catID=569

And a book called Cruising With Your Four-Footed Friends by Diana Jessie 
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## PBzeer

I would hope you do some short term cruising before you commit to taking off to parts unknown and determine whether it is in your dogs best interest to accompany you. Some good points have been raised, specific to your breed. I would think it would be wise to find out if they hold true before making any final decisions.


----------



## Giulietta

Portugal, Spain France, the UK and other Countries now have *strict* 40 day quarantine for dogs. They will take them away from you at Customs.

If the dog's origin is not the EU you can't bring them without the 40 day quarantine, physically 40 days or more as per the Vet. In England its 40 days no matter where the dog originates from.

Also, dogs to enter the EU need all kinds of papers, etc.. children just need a passport. I have both, and only cruise with the children...believe me...


----------



## SailorMitch

I think Shackelton proved conclusively that having an emergency source of food is a good idea on a long cruise.


----------



## pigslo

We did try to leave our 12 year old at home on the last trip tp Mexico, but he managed to find us anyways. By the way<i prefer beef over dog-meat as dog is a bit stringy.
pigslo


----------



## tdw

SailorMitch said:


> I think Shackelton proved conclusively that having an emergency source of food is a good idea on a long cruise.


You mean DogSailor as emergency rations for the bullies when they run out of Pal ? 

Seriously , it cannot be a good idea to cruise long term with mutts. Much as I love 'em and did a fair amount of day sails and short term cruising with our former muttley, when she went the way of all mortal flesh I decided no more until we swallow the anchor. Far to many restrictions in far too many countries. To be honest , same goes for cats, and cats and boats go together a damn sight better than boats and dogs.

For the time you are just rockhopping then fine and dandy. You can sail all over America with barely a problem and not even need to spend too many nights at sea but a couple of weeks away from land ? Not fair on dog or human, methinks.


----------



## pigslo

You are right TDW. Cats are easier to cook and taste better!
pigslo


----------



## camaraderie

Dogsailors... many cruisers are out there with dogs. I knew one cruiser that had 5 of them (tiny yorkies). I can understand not wanting to leave your children behind but as noted above it is quite problematic in many places...and may not be in the best interest of the dogs health. Nevertheless, many cruisers do it. 
Given your plans, I assume you are east coast based and you can certainly day hop there giving the pups a place to get off the boat and adjust to it.
The Bahamas can offer many months of cruising and are not too restrictive on dog entry (advance permit required) and again...offer land readily available for walking/exercise. You can judge from there how they will do on extended passages and may wish you modify your cruising plans accordingly. There are some tougher places in the Caribe to enter with pets...(BVI's are one as I recall) and sometimes you will need permits in advance of your visit so you need to be sure your dogs can withstand multiday passages at sea and full time living aboard and seasickness issues before going much further than the Bahamas.
*Right now **the best thing you can do is drop the hook somewhere and stay just on the boat with them for a few days and see how you both do. No trips ashore in the dinghy allowed. If you're all still happy after 4 or 5 days...maybe your plans are not unrealistic. 
*Good luck!


----------



## camaraderie

Pigs...of course the traditional ration was salt PORK!! <g>


----------



## tdw

pigslo said:


> You are right TDW. Cats are easier to cook and taste better!
> pigslo


Darn tootin Piglet. Have you ever tried to get an Old English Sheepdog into a boat oven ? Still and all makes a good throwrug when it's all done and dusted. Mind you the owner is gunna be a bit pissed when he gets back from Wisconsin.


----------



## sailingdog

camaraderie said:


> Pigs...of course the traditional ration was salt PORK!! <g>


But sometimes fresh meat is just so rewarding...


----------



## dogsailors

Both dogs have done extensive coastal cruises as well as hiked the appalachain trail and canoed down several rivers once even in the atlantic. My dogs are cared for far better than most and I will not feel sorry for a dog who eats and sleeps all day. I was not asking for opinions but simply wanted to know if anyone has cruised with these near genuis dogs. Obviously no one on this site is acctually out cruising so I will have to see for my self. Good luck arm chair sailors have fun talking sh*t while Im out sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Stuffed Bull Terrier Recipe*
Feeds 20 stranded hungry sailors
2 well fed dogs
6 lbs dry rice (organic long grain brown best)

do not feed or water dogs for at least 5 days. This will clean intestines and make them very hungry. On the 6th day, give animals dry rice. After eating supply all the water they can drink. The rice will swell in their stomach, some add onions or garlic to the rice.

place over spit rotate frequently and enjoy.

SE Asian cookbook


----------



## soul searcher

No need for name calling but you might want to check this out customs in the bvi sayes pets to remain onboard http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/BritishVirginIslands/?rc=Formalities#Customs
here is another one from antigua http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/AntiguaBarbuda/?rc=Formalities#Customs
I think you should take them, probably be perfectly happy and healthy livin on a boat for weeks on end, may also stop a bording. and who is this about anyway, its about you not the dogs.


----------



## Neises

Note to self: Pack wok and armchair.


----------



## Idiens

If your are going to cross the pond. Get a rabies vacination certificate for them before you go and take 30 days to get there. Most EU countires require one. Use the noonsite to check conditions.


----------



## camaraderie

Hey..Dogsailors...next time you ask for an opinion...do it on:
www.tellmewhatiwanttohear.com

I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for over there!


----------



## cardiacpaul

do the math.

a typical 40 ft sailboat has a usable interior square footage of around 280 sq. ft. 

Would 2 crew members, and a couple of dogs be "comfortable"?

Yes, it has been done, It is being done now, and it will be done in the future... but so has shooting your self in the arm. Doesn't mean its the brightest of ideas.

It would be my opinion that the answer would be... 
"hey, I can live in a washing maching carton, but would I subject my pet to it?"

The choice is yours., let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## sailingdog

CP-

Apparently he's really not interested in any answer but an overjoyous "Yes, we should all be doing that..." 

Two large dogs, unless they are rather sedentary, are not going to be ideal boat companions, especially on longer ocean passages. Coastal cruising or island hopping would probably be okay with them though.


----------



## pigslo

He stumbled into the wrong board if he could not take the opinions and a little humor. I think he just wanted to talk about his near genius dogs, no harm done. I still would like a picture of this dog holding a canoe paddle without opposable thumbs. Maybe he used duct tape.
pigslo


----------



## goose327

I heard a song while I was out running around a bit ago. Lyle Lovett, called, If I Had a Boat. 
If I had a boat, I'd sail out on the ocean,
If I had a pony, I'd ride him on my boat.

I don't remember the rest, but it's now my official boat song.


----------



## tdw

goose327 said:


> I heard a song while I was out running around a bit ago. Lyle Lovett, called, If I Had a Boat.
> If I had a boat, I'd sail out on the ocean,
> If I had a pony, I'd ride him on my boat.
> 
> I don't remember the rest, but it's now my official boat song.


And we could altogether
Go out on the Ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat.

The mystery masked man was smart
He got himself a Tonto
'Cause Tonto did the dirty work for free
But Tonto he was smarter
And one day said kemo sabe
Kiss my ass I bought a boat
I'm going out to sea


----------



## tdw

dogsailors said:


> Both dogs have done extensive coastal cruises as well as hiked the appalachain trail and canoed down several rivers once even in the atlantic. My dogs are cared for far better than most and I will not feel sorry for a dog who eats and sleeps all day. I was not asking for opinions but simply wanted to know if anyone has cruised with these near genuis dogs. Obviously no one on this site is acctually out cruising so I will have to see for my self. Good luck arm chair sailors have fun talking sh*t while Im out sailing.


Jaysus we get some weird f...s in here.

We will have fun talkin **** while you're out shovelling it.

My old mutt loved to sail, loved to coastal cruise, yeah loved canoing, camping, drives in the country, long walks , chasing sticks, eating , sleeping, sneakers (preferably double knotted) and as the years passed by she seemed to delevlop an inordinate interest in farting, but three weeks cooped up in a sailing boat with bugger all exercise or room to move ? I don't think so.

Might I suggest a brace of Gerbils ?


----------



## sailingdog

goose-

FYI, believe that was originally a Jimmy Buffett song...

Full lyrics are:



> If I had a boat
> I'd go out on the ocean
> And if I had a pony
> I'd ride him on my boat
> And we could all together
> Go out on the ocean
> Me upon my pony on my boat
> 
> If I were Roy Rogers
> I'd sure enough be single
> I couldn't bring myself to marrying old Dale
> It'd just be me and trigger
> We'd go riding through them movies
> Then we'd buy a boat and on the sea we'd sail
> 
> And if I had a boat
> I'd go out on the ocean
> And if I had a pony
> I'd ride him on my boat
> And we could all together
> Go out on the ocean
> Me upon my pony on my boat
> 
> The mystery masked man was smart
> He got himself a Tonto
> 'Cause Tonto did the dirty work for free
> But Tonto he was smarter
> And one day said kemo sabe
> Kiss my ass I bought a boat
> I'm going out to sea
> 
> And if I had a boat
> I'd go out on the ocean
> And if I had a pony
> I'd ride him on my boat
> And we could all together
> Go out on the ocean
> Me upon my pony on my boat
> 
> And if I were like lightning
> I wouldn't need no sneakers
> I'd come and go wherever I would please
> And I'd scare 'em by the shade tree
> And I'd scare 'em by the light pole
> But I would not scare my pony on my boat out on the sea
> 
> And if I had a boat
> I'd go out on the ocean
> And if I had a pony
> I'd ride him on my boat
> And we could all together
> Go out on the ocean
> Me upon my pony on my boat


----------



## PBzeer

Actually, a raft of hamsters could, if properly harnessed, supply motive power as an eco-friendly alternative to a diesel.


----------



## tdw

sailingdog said:


> goose-
> 
> FYI, believe that was originally a Jimmy Buffett song...
> 
> Full lyrics are:


Sorry SD but no. It was written by Lyle Lovett and first appeared on his album "Pontiac". Maybe JB did a cover but it's not his song.


----------



## sailingdog

I stand correct Mr. Wombat...  But the full lyrics are the same. My wife always did say my knowledge of music could fit on the head of a pin and leave room for the angels..


----------



## tdw

sailingdog said:


> I stand correct Mr. Wombat...  But the full lyrics are the same. My wife always did say my knowledge of music could fit on the head of a pin and leave room for the angels..


Mine reckons my knowledge of the universe in general would fit in the same available space. Gee Wimmin can be cruel.

BTW Pontiac and his self titled "Lyle Lovett" are two of my favourite albums. I don't go for his later stuff as much but those two were gems.

Also BTW, there is a song by Guy Clark called Boats to Build off the album of the same name. It's another of my favourite boat songs. If you like intelligent country folk roots whatever I'd heartily recommend the album.

It's time for a change
I'm tired of that same ol same
The same ol words the same ol lines
The same ol tricks and the same ol rhymes

Days precious days
Roll in and out like waves
I got boards to bend I got planks to nail
I got charts to make I got seas to sail

I'm gonna build me a boat
With these two hands
It'll be a fair curve
From a noble plan
Let the chips fall where they will
Cause I've got boats to build

Sails are just like wings
The wind can make em sing
Songs of life songs of hope
Songs to keep your dreams afloat

Shores distant shores
There's where I'm headed for
Got the stars to guide my way
Sail into the light of day

Totally off topic, thread hijacked yet again. Bloody Wombat.


----------



## dogsailors

excuse me for asking if anyone OWNS AND CRUISES with bull dogs. was never interested in your opinions since you DO NOT CRUISE with bull dogs. Real friendly site I feel so welcome.


----------



## goose327

Sorry you feel that way DS. I'd still go with the pony.


----------



## SailorMitch

*We'll keep the light on for you.*



dogsailors said:


> excuse me for asking if anyone OWNS AND CRUISES with bull dogs. was never interested in your opinions since you DO NOT CRUISE with bull dogs. Real friendly site I feel so welcome.


Hey DS -- drop by any time. We enjoyed the diversion. Personally, I'm struggling to get past the oxymoronic line "near genius dogs." But that's just me.

Also, glad to find some other Lyle Lovett fans on here and "If I had a boat." Great song. Gotta love that kemo sabe line.


----------



## SailorMitch

goose327 said:


> Sorry you feel that way DS. I'd still go with the pony.


Goose -- You're kinda warped. Keep it up.


----------



## sailaway21

Ya know lady, I didn't post after the first time because I couldn't do it without being insulting. Valiente, on the other hand, was as gracious as could be, up to, and including discussing the exact breed. Then others gently pushed. Still no illumination. I've had it. You don't deserve those damn dogs.


----------



## goose327

Mitch,,Thanks, I think,,LOL

Hey Dogsailor,, I really don't think anybody was off base on this one. You asked about cruising with dogs THAT SINK. Every answer you got was in your beloved pets best intrest. You have the answers, now what you do with them is your dogs problem.



And I'd still go with the pony.


----------



## sailingdog

dogsailors said:


> excuse me for asking if anyone OWNS AND CRUISES with bull dogs. was never interested in your opinions since you DO NOT CRUISE with bull dogs. Real friendly site I feel so welcome.


*A lot of what you get from a site depends on your attitude... you seem to only want to hear people that will support your idea of setting sail with two bull terriers aboard... which is not necessarily a good idea. *Living aboard a boat, with two active bull terriers confined to an area of less than 150 sq. ft. effectively, is not my idea of much fun. Nor do I think it would be all that healthy for the two dogs.

While you do mention a boat...you don't seem to have any idea of what you'll really be sailing aboard... and from that, I am guessing that you don't even own a boat at the moment.

While I did try to get you some information regarding sailing with dogs, and what the legal requirements of various countries would be... your attitude is a bit on the piss-poor side.

Sailaway, Valiente, Tartan34C, PBzeer, Giulietta, camraderie, all raise valid points about trying to fit two largish dogs in a relatively confined space. Your reply seems to be:



> Both dogs have done extensive coastal cruises as well as hiked the appalachain trail and canoed down several rivers once even in the atlantic. My dogs are cared for far better than most and I will not feel sorry for a dog who eats and sleeps all day. I was not asking for opinions but simply wanted to know if anyone has cruised with these near genuis dogs. Obviously no one on this site is acctually out cruising so I will have to see for my self. Good luck arm chair sailors have fun talking sh*t while Im out sailing.


I doubt the dogs are near genius... they're yours after all... and you say things like the two quotes above... I actually feel very sorry for the poor dogs, who really did nothing to be confined on a boat with the likes of you.


----------



## tdw

Maybe it was the husband and not the dogs that she was worried about. 

(BTW there's a nice pic of the whole happy family over on that other Sailing Anarchy site.)

Anyway, DS, what can I say ? Simple fact is that irrespective of whether they be Bulldogs, Bull Terriors , Old English Sheepdogs or as in my case a cross Border Collie Samoyed, those of us who have sailed with dogs consider it a bad idea for a longish offshore passage. No big deal but it would be hard on the pups and there is no getting away from that. Humans make their own decisions and suffer the consequences , animals on the idea have no say in the matter so it is their wellbeing that is paramount.


----------



## T37Chef

tdw said:


> We will have fun talkin **** while you're out shovelling it.


Now that is freaking funny!


----------



## T34C

tdw said:


> Jaysus we get some weird f...s in here.


LOL!!

Now if that ain't the the pot calling the kettle....

Could someone please explain to me (I'm a little slow some times) how it is possible to ask someone their thoughts on a topic.... lets say, "sailing with dogs" (just hypathetical), but not want their opinions on the said topic???


----------



## sevseasail

Dogsailors...

If you want to go cruising with your dogs.... go ahead....
Just remember that the nature of the animal (wether they adapt or not) is not to be in a boat. 
I'm a dog lover but I will never torture the animals just because "I" want their company. 
Dogs are not sailors.
I do not mean to be rude; I just care for the animals.
Good luck to you.


----------



## SailorMitch

*Plus they don't even own a boat yet.*

Wombat -- yeah, I just saw her posts over on Sailing Anarchy. The crowd over there is being quite nice to her. Nice pic, except that she is slouching so that she won't tower over the hubby. Pic taken by a Hunter with a roll bar. She's also over on SA asking about the boat they want to buy. Too bad she is intent on dragging the pooches along.


----------



## SailorMitch

tdw said:


> Mine reckons my knowledge of the universe in general would fit in the same available space. Gee Wimmin can be cruel.
> 
> BTW Pontiac and his self titled "Lyle Lovett" are two of my favourite albums. I don't go for his later stuff as much but those two were gems.
> 
> Also BTW, there is a song by Guy Clark called Boats to Build off the album of the same name. It's another of my favourite boat songs. If you like intelligent country folk roots whatever I'd heartily recommend the album.
> 
> It's time for a change
> I'm tired of that same ol same
> The same ol words the same ol lines
> The same ol tricks and the same ol rhymes
> 
> Days precious days
> Roll in and out like waves
> I got boards to bend I got planks to nail
> I got charts to make I got seas to sail
> 
> I'm gonna build me a boat
> With these two hands
> It'll be a fair curve
> From a noble plan
> Let the chips fall where they will
> Cause I've got boats to build
> 
> Sails are just like wings
> The wind can make em sing
> Songs of life songs of hope
> Songs to keep your dreams afloat
> 
> Shores distant shores
> There's where I'm headed for
> Got the stars to guide my way
> Sail into the light of day
> 
> Totally off topic, thread hijacked yet again. Bloody Wombat.


Buffett did record "Boats to Build" on his License to Chill CD.


----------



## soul searcher

you can lead a horse to water.
The theme music for this thread would be the The Rodeo Song.
I would type out the lyrics but Cam would Throw me out.
The chorus Is 
ya piss me off ya fn jerk ya get on my nerves


----------



## goose327

soul searcher said:


> you can lead a horse to water.
> The theme music for this thread would be the The Rodeo Song.
> I would type out the lyrics but Cam would Throw me out.
> The chorus Is
> ya piss me off ya fn jerk ya get on my nerves


LOL,, oh hell yeah.
Wellll, it's fourty below and I don't giva ____,
Got a heater in my truck and I'm off to the rodeo.


----------



## soul searcher

Goose I must compliment you on your fine taste in music


Matt


----------



## tdw

soul searcher said:


> Goose I must compliment you on your fine taste in music
> 
> Matt


Ah yes, that was a goodun.

Then again for bad taste their is always the Kinkster.


----------



## chris_gee

The woman is very attached to her dogs. Most people are without equating them to children.
To require responses only from people sailing with such dogs is unrealistic, there may be none or very few, but many are able to comment generally from a commonsense viewpoint and the initial posts answered the point.
The dogs are intelligent but do require a lot of exercise.
For coastal cruising in short hops you might get away with it but a 37' boat is relatively small when there are two fairsized dogs in a confined space.
In more boisterous conditions, as pointed out, you would have difficulty climbing a companionway one-handed let alone carrying a possibly not tranquil 50 lb dog.
Presumably you are aware that the term one hand for the boat is to stop you being thrown violently from one side to the other in short order possibly injuring yourself. A dog doesn't have convenient handholds, and may well tire of being bashed on one side then the other. They could also trip you or your husband in such conditions leading to serious injury and the other having to singlehand.
You want the dogs and you want to cruise - hmm short ones may be okay if difficult, longer everyone has advised against it, so your reactions suggest you are thinking of your emotional needs not the dogs'. 
I can understand your finding recipes for eating dogs insensitive and offensive albeit in puerile humour, however throwing a hissy fit because you don't also get the answer you want won't cut the mustard either.
On a practical level having a dog means that along with the loyalty and companionship comes responsibilities to act as a wise pack leader, like come home to feed me. 
As for children, although some take them cruising, most probably delay it to meet their needs first. At the least they take them into account.


----------



## tdw

T34C said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Now if that ain't the the pot calling the kettle....
> 
> Could someone please explain to me (I'm a little slow some times) how it is possible to ask someone their thoughts on a topic.... lets say, "sailing with dogs" (just hypathetical), but not want their opinions on the said topic???


I wasn't necessarily excluding myself from that statement. 

Let's face it, a bloke who goes around pretending he's an effing Wombat for Christ's sake has got to be a bit sus.


----------



## sailingdog

tdw said:


> I wasn't necessarily excluding myself from that statement.
> 
> Let's face it, a bloke who goes around pretending he's an effing Wombat for Christ's sake has got to be a bit sus.


Not to mention one that goes around being a nautically inclined mutt...


----------



## sailortjk1

I don't understand the big fuss Dogsailor, you got several good responses to your original question, including the FACT that your dogs will have to be quarintined upon entry to many of the places you plan on visiting.

Don't knock the masses for being truthful.


I have to tell the rest of ya', my wife for the first time sat down and was reading this thread and laughing to her self. I says, whats ya readn? She says, some stupid page about a lady what wants ta crass de ocean wit da dogs. Than she starts singing some song about a pony on a boat.


I think she is still laughing. But I dont think Dogsailing is laughing.


----------



## dogsailors

nope not laughing. Obviously no one travels with dogs I guess I'll just stay at home. maybe I should give my dogs away Im sure that would be better than the torture they would endure on a boat. No one seems to have a problem bringing a 100+ pound dog like a lab or retriever on a boat. And everyone knows that those dogs are dumb as bricks and consume mass amounts of food and water. my dogs can swim just as well with a life jacket on and are far more intelligent. For those who question my sailing experience this will be my 4th sailboat, but first long term {meaning over 6 months} cruise. I tried to load a picture of a bull terrier surfing but it would not load there is also info on the net of a bulldog that actually poops overboard. Tell me thats not adapting!


----------



## TrueBlue

dogsailors,

We have a small dog we've trained as a puppy to relieve herself on Potty Pads, positioned on the foredeck. These pads are disposable and scented to smell like turf. We've been away from shore with her for up to 30 hours - with no problems, but our little shih-tzu doesn't present much of a problem anyway - absolutely loves the boat.

However, we coastal cruise regularly with 2 sets of full time, live-aboard sailing friends. Each of the 2 couples have medium-large dogs (what were they thinking?) - Packet, a black Lab (44 Island Packet) and Sam, a Golden Retriever (51 Irwin CC). The dogs live aboard full time with their masters, who consider them as surrogate children.

They've tried taking the dogs along a couple times, with disasterous results. They each got violent cases of mal de mer in 6-8 ft seas and with the high freeboards, were a bear to take on/off the boats to take ashore by dinghy. 

Now, whenever we plan a cruise together, their dogs stay in a kennel. It's simply inhumane to bring larger dogs to sea - which you will most likely find out the hard way.


----------



## sailingdog

Some larger dogs, especially breeds like the Newfoundland, were bred to be working dogs on fishing boats, and as such are fairly well suited to life on a boat. Bull terriers were never bred for such a purpose.

Some smaller dogs, lie TrueBlue's Shih-tzu, or my friend's Chihuahua, present far less problems, mainly due to their size. A travel crate for a shih-tzu or chihuahua is compact enough to leave somewhere below, and in heavy weather the dog can take refuge in it. The crate for a 40+ lb. bull terrier is probably too large to fit below in any reasonable way on a 37' sailboat-much less two of them.

Moving a 4-12 lb. dog isn't generally a problem, even in heavy seas. Even in the worst weather Yvonne can put her chihuahua in her foulies, and get him up on deck that way. A large dog, like a Newfoundland can often get up and down the companionway unassisted, especially if the ladder has been modified to allow the dog to do this. A medium sized bull terrier can not really do this, without more modification to the companionway than is usually possible, and will generally need to be carried up or down... which is awkward at best, dangerous at worst.

Labradors and Newfoundlands are by no means as dumb as you make them out to be. The ones I know also don't have a tendency to get sea sick. Bear, one of the newfies...will often swim to shore when necessary, and is more than happy to climb aboard using the slightly modified swim platform.

A few other things, from a page on the bull terrier breed:



> Bull Terriers will do okay in an apartment if they are sufficiently exercised. They are fairly active indoors and a small yard will do. They prefer warm climates. This breed needs vigorous daily exercise, but they should always be on a lead in public at all times, because they will fight with other dogs. The Bull Terrier has a tendency to become overweight and lazy if it is not properly exercised.




From the same website's Newfoundland page:




> Will do okay in an apartment if sufficiently exercised. They are relatively inactive indoors and a small yard is sufficient. They are sensitive to heat: provide them plenty of shade and cool water in warmer weather. These dogs prefer cool climates. This gentle giant is quite content to laze around the house, but it will benefit from regular moderate exercise. It should have frequent opportunities to swim and frolic.


----------



## dogsailors

sailing dog, So you are cruising with a 150 pound newfi? where are you cruising? what is the make and lenth of your boat?


----------



## sailingdog

I don't generally sail with a dog aboard. I do have a good friend who sails an Laguna 30 up in Nova Scotia, with an 115 lb. Newfie aboard. During the summers, he and Bonnie (the dog) liveaboard and cruise the east coast. His boat has considerably more space than does mine. 

However, I have spent a week at a time with my ex's Chihuahua aboard my boat... but he's only 4.5 lbs... and spends most of his time sitting on the cockpit floor or one of the cabin settees.


----------



## southerncross31

Dogsailor, 
Everyone is welcome at Sailnet.....only those with a sense of humor stay! Why ask for advice when you only want to hear your own answer to the question? You were given solid advice from people who might know ALOT more than you do about sailing. If you are so confident about your ability to cruise with your dogs then why are you wasting your time and asking here? 
Golden retrivers and other large dogs are not all dumb and bark MUCH less than most annoying little dogs! I grew up on the ocean in Maine. We had a Golden named Jeff. Everytime Jeff saw a flock of Cormorants he would swim after them...then they would fly to a new spot and he would swim after them. If we saw him go out we would get the canoe and chase after him. Trying to haul a 120 pound dog into a canoe in the ocean is not easy! More than once we tipped and had to swim back to shore....with Jeff clawing at our backs the whole way. One time the Coast Gaurd picked him up almost a 1/2 mile out! I bet Jeff would have made a great sailing partener...and PFD .
It sounds like you love your dogs (thats wonderful)...so do what most sailors do and make it happen in your own way. Cast aside all advice and make it work for you.....then write a book about cruising with 2 small dogs and you can prove the naysayers were wrong !


----------



## camaraderie

DS..Hey...you are the one that asked the question. You got lots of good answers along with the humor. You just don't like the answers. 
Lots of cruisers day hop with dogs of all sorts sucessfully. That is NOT what you asked about. You asked about cruising the carribbean and Mexico which means multi-day passages and lots of places where you won't be able to bring the dogs ashore. I repeat...i*f you want to prove us wrong...go anchor out for 4 days with the dogs and you confined to the boat. And do it when the weather isn't particularly nice. *If you still
want to do voyaging with the dogs after that...I'll be happy to shut up.

We have close friends that cruised with a big Golden Lab in the Bahamas. While taking her to shore in all kinds of weather was a pain...it was worth it to them and the dog did well. THAT is coastal cruising and day hopping...and it can work for you. More than that in my judgement will not make either you or the dogs happy. 
If you want different answers than you've gotten...go somewhere else.


----------



## sailingdog

Day hopping and coastal cruising are a far different story from bluewater passages, where the dogs are stuck aboard 24/7 and in some cases, like heavy weather, confined to the cabin 24/7. 

DS also mentioned Europe...a transatlantic passage which is more than a couple of weeks passage on most boats at the very best.

Also, bull terriers, unlike retrievers and newfoundlands, aren't really well suited to getting their exercise via swimming. They don't have a natural affinity for the water, and don't have the fur or probably the underlying fat for surviving it for any extended period of time. I know of some Newfies that spend most of the day in the water and don't seem a bit worse for the wear for it... even if it is salt water. I doubt that would be the case with her bull terriers.


----------



## dogsailors

I guess Ive got the boot. I keep hearing about how I am unhappy with your answers. Once again just wanted to know if anyone out there is or has cruised with a bully not if I should. " go some place else" no problem didnt expect to be treated as a dog abuser. should have known considering the prejudice remarks about bully breeds in general. Thanks for the helpful websites. see you in the islands. peace out


----------



## dogsailors

ps would you let your newfi swim 1000 miles off shore in the atlantic? my dogs get there excersize chewing and playing with each other. there is more than enough room for them to play down blow on deck and in the cockpit. I currently own 15 aces and the perfer to play in the bed. I dont know why I am still typing have a great time folks.


----------



## cardiacpaul

I have sailed with dogs. Not an extended cruise of over 5 days, but let me say this, and you can do what you want. its a free country. 

When (not if) the seas get a little jumpy and you're rolling over 5 ft swells, the first thing they will do is throw up. Numerous times. Second? 
Nervous urination. plenty of it. Then, the diarhea will set in. plenty of it. 

While they do have 4 legs, they are lacking opposable thumbs, and claws don't stick well to fiberglass when being tossed about. And they will be tossed about. 

I have no doubt they swim like Mark Spitz (pun intended) and are obviously more intellegent that your average 13 year old. Do you intend to add no-skid or carpet over every exposed surface. I'm sure as an experienced sailor, you have stood on a wet deck. 

What is the effect of long term exposure to salt water on the skin of the animals? Yea, I know, Newf, Shippkerekes(sp) not withstanding, many animals love to swim. Are you going to rinse them off every time they return from a dip in the big pool? I had one that loved to fish. He'd bury his head under the water to putz around with the fish on the stringer. 

How will you secure said animals. In a crate for 4-6 hours while the sea decides it really doesn't like you all that much? Its not about you dogsailor and what you want. Its about the safety and comfort of the animals, and the safety and comfort of the crew. You want your dogs to go with you? have a good time, go nuts, have a blast. 

If you're willing to subject your animals, no, they are not children to days of confinement in less than 300 sq. ft without secure terra firma underneath, then go ahead. but you'll not get a resounding affirmation from me. 
Go forth and phosphor.


----------



## TrueBlue

dogsailors,

Of course we would, but I'd attach a tether to the dog's PFD. That way, if a shark fin is spotted, she could be pulled back quickly - before becoming shark bait.


----------



## southerncross31

Ahhhh.......your still typing because Sailnet is addictive. Even though you may get annoyed there is no denying the humor and wit on this website.

Cam, i heard you blew out your knee.....i have had the ACL and Menisci replaced from snowboarding.....how's it doing....where does it hurt? I feel your pain...there is nothing like having your knee hyper-extend backwards becasue there is no ACL left! I had the cadaver (?sp) replacement and I still fly through the trees and jump of waterfalls....although it still hurts alot. Yesterday I hiked up Stowe and shot down through the outer planets....what a ride (7 feet in 3weeks).
On another note....does anyone here kitersurf? I was out on lake Champlain snowkiting yesterday (before hiking). All was going well until i saw a wall of snow and wind approaching. With nowhere to hide i held on and a gust of about 35knts hit and lifted me up about 15-20 feet then dropped me on an icy snowmobile track..ouch...then dragged me backwards for several hundred yards. Thank god for my helmet.
Heavy wind is one thing on a sailboat...but when you are hooked onto a 6 Sqmeter kite trying to fly and 35knt hits...there is no heaving to or cabin to duck into...just pain. 
To see some real pros go to youtube and type in 'the next chapter' or 'murphy go big'......they make it look so easy.

By the way....there was a short lived report on Yahoo about Al Gore (PB are you listening). It turns out that for all his support of global warming he might need some help in his 10,000 sqft house...his monthly power bill is 1,200 DOLLARS. See i told you guys global warming was all politics


----------



## goose327

"Ahhhh.......your still typing because Sailnet is addictive."
My thought exactly. DS, you know your'e havin' fun reading these posts. I realize, no one gave you the answer YOU wanted, but you have to admit, we(well, maybe not me)did give honest ones. And tell me this ain't fun.
I can see by your demeaner today, that you ARE in fact having fun WITH us. 
Even if the pooches are Olympic swimmers, the fact still remains that IF you take them to foreign port, you may have problems. It's already been said, but, if your'e cruising the coasts of the US, short runs, an day or two at a time, no problem, have fun. If you headed to yurrup(lol, I like that) you WILL encounter problems.
Don't run off, take all this for what it is and enjoy the show.


----------



## cardiacpaul

for what its worth... interior usable sq. ft in the 37 esprit that you've got under contract and are now asking about on SA is 221 sq.ft. 

One would hope you did your due diligence on the boat before you put it under contract.

(from another board) 
"Posted on: Mar 4 2007, 04:51 PM 
Hey I am seriously considering a valiant esprit 37. Does anyone have any experience? Real info I dont want to here about blisters. The one I have a contract on has never had a blister problem. "


----------



## sailortjk1

This thread is like the train wreck that you are drawn into. No matter how hard I try, I keep coming back to it.

Southerncross, Thanks for trying to change the subject. I want to send my 16yo daughter to a two day kiteboarding camp. Looks like a blast. I want to try, but don't think bald fat guys qualify.


----------



## southerncross31

sailortjk1.....i think the more weight holding you on the ground the better  The damn kite just drags my skinny ass all over.....i have been bloddied by the sand and the snow now! when you see how big the kites really are (my 11m water kite is almot 18 across) you get an idea of what you are in for. You should really check out those clips on youtube.....human flight is now possible in a new way! Wind is a scary, amazing, powerful force that is unstopable.


----------



## PBzeer

As I said earlier, the main consideration should be the well being of the dogs.

SC - what you should do is check out Bush's house, it IS eco-friendly, from heating and cooling to watering the lawn. But ALgore is safe because he buys "carbon-offsets". Of course, he buys them from a company he started, with money from his Oil stocks.


----------



## Idiens

southerncross31 said:


> ...You should really check out those clips on youtube.....human flight is now possible in a new way!


 I did, frightening! I wonder if a big one of those would be better than a spinnaker?


----------



## southerncross31

PB---I am now a skeptic too! A study was just released ( it's on Yahoo today) that there is a large part of the crust missing below the Atlantic....meaning the water is in direct contact with the Mantle..if so, this would transfer tons of heat into the water and really warm the ocean up very rapidly. Of course this is not supposed happen according to modern theories on plate tectonics, so everything I know might be wrong...oh well, at least i can still sail. 
Do you mean the White house, Texas ranch or the Maine compound  I sail by the Maine house frequently in the summer...just not too close!


----------



## southerncross31

Idens......I have been building a wooden dinghy with a place to mount the kite in the center and a foot pedal steering system. I am convinced that a kite boat would be VERY fast because the kites are 75-100 feet above the surface turbulence of the wind/water. If i don't drown i will let you know how it works this summer . Some archeologists belive the Egyptians used huge kites to move and place the stones when building the pyramids...they have even found some of the material from them. 
Kitesurfing is much harder than it looks.......imagine falling, having one of the lines wrap around your leg, then having the kite fly.....it would sever your leg and then drag you to your demise. The force behind them is tremendous but oh so scary!!!!!!


----------



## PBzeer

SC - his personal residence in Crawford, TX.


----------



## southerncross31

For Hire; out of work geologist fed up with arguing about science, looking for a postion as a male dancer on a long term all female sailing charter! Can cook and swab the decks too!


----------



## TrueBlue

Do you mind swabbing up bulldog emissions?


----------



## I33

*Sailing Anarchy site down?*



tdw said:


> (BTW there's a nice pic of the whole happy family over on that other Sailing Anarchy site.)


Apparently so many people are interested that they swamped the Sailing Anarchy site--I can't get on.


----------



## camaraderie

Southern...You need to come down tothe outerbanks of NC for some real kite surfing...and warmer water!! I went to skooll (g) in VT a few decades back and Stowe is a great hill but damn cold. 

As to the DS's ...they must love the pain...just keep coming back for more! Just be kind to your fellow cruisers and anchor downwind eh?


----------



## Idiens

SC - tell us how the kite powered dinghy works, if you get back.


----------



## southerncross31

Cam...that's were i learned. When i started it was the only place besides Hawaii that you could take classes. We were in Avon that summer. It was the same summer the two Russian tourists were attacked by sharks. I had been swimming in the same spot the week before the attack. I have been going to the Outher Banks to windsurf w/my father since i was a kid! I have tried to get my wife to move there...or Burlington....or to live on the boat for a while. No luck...so for now i'm landlocked and still racking up miles on the Camaro. You should see the faces on the skiers when i pull up, the car burbling away with it's flowmaster exhaust....totally out of place in the snow except for the fact that it has heavy duty studded truck tires on it. I can drive in conditions that would have most people sliding around in their SUV's.


----------



## southerncross31

With the windchill it is -35 f on the mountain today......i love it!


----------



## thegolux

dogsailors said:


> according to noonsite thanks for the tip sailing dog dogs are not allowed in many countries in the middle east. Turns out i'm not interested in traveling to saudi arabia. thanks for the replies.


And in Tonga dogs may be confiscated and destroyed. But you probably don't want to go there either.


----------



## sailaway21

Did i ever tell you about the cat I picked up in India. Mean little bastard. Oh, dogs? Korea, ya gotta go to Korea. If they don't work out on the boat, you can sells 'em. $5/lb, dressed out, last I knew.


----------



## bestfriend

dogsailors said:


> I currently own 15 aces and the perfer to play in the bed.


You know what they say, "crazy in the head, crazy in bed."


----------



## LWinters

I know better than this, but here goes. I sail with two dogs, a 50lb husky and a 70 lb Chesapeake Bay retriever. We got them used to boats by spending weekend trips on freshwater lakes aboard out Catalina 22. There was nothing easy about it, but when they hike out it is something to see!

We are gearing up for longer cruises with the pups, but are making the necessary modifications to the boat, an Allied Mistress 39, and systems to allow them and us the necessary comfort to make it possible. This includes a boarding plank that doubles as a platform from dock to boat and as gangway up and down the companion way. They are astro turf trained and will go wherever we place the turf. When the swell is up this means the cockpit with an overboard toss of the solids and flush of the cockpit with the saltwater wash down pump.

The pups have their own pfd and we will be adding additional nonskid to the deck for the safety of all crew. We also have chest harnesses for them to attach both a tether in heavy weather as well as a hauling purchase that can be used on the mizzen halyard should one go overboard. A 140 gallon water tank + water maker will keep up with the water needs. Food is a challenge we still haven't totally figured out. I am looking at large vacuum packed bags of dry food that can be stored in the chain locker on longer runs or in the bilge (very dry) when at anchor.

Here is the point; every argument made in this forum about sailing with dogs is on the money. However, like anything regarding life on a boat, if you plan, prepare, and take the necessary action it can be done. The difficulty of life with dogs isn't worth it to many. However, there are several of us who wouldn't do it without them. I should also note that in our case the girls are ~ 9 years old are more content to lounge than do anything else. They get winded going up stairs in our house.

As for quarantine, dogs automatically exclude a whole lot of cruising ground. However, using the references already listed in this forum there are many, many places that you can still cruise. Not to mention, new policies have been put into place for the EU. You can do a pre-trip quarantine in the U.S. for dogs going to the UK. This can eliminate the 40 days listed above, but takes some planning up front. 

I've been laughing my a** off reading this string. Dogsailors, the folks who post here typically know what they are talking about. I'd try and keep a sense of humor about this topic. God knows you better have one as you heave a steaming pile overboard.


----------



## ReverendMike

LWinters - Glad to see someone who plans and is realistic, but you didn't give the boys much to shoot at 

M


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi Lwinters,

A very thoughtful and experience laden post. Just one question:

*WHERE IS THERE ANY WATER IN ALBURQUERQUE???*​I had to go to my maps and the only thing I saw was a lake on some indian reservation.​​


----------



## camaraderie

LW...good post. Sounds like a nice one step at a time plan...good luck hauling her over the sand to the Rio Grande. What is your draft...I think it is pretty shoal there??!!!


----------



## LWinters

You guys ever see the movie Sahara where they "sail" the old plane across the flats? Yeah, it's kind of like that. The good thing is I don't have do much sanding before the antifoulant goes on and no blisters.

I've sailed in the Gulf of Mexico & across Southern CA, but there really is something special about sailing in the high desert lakes of NM. It's pretty cool to be running 7 knots at the base of snow covered peaks. We use our Cat 22 for quick fixes around home. http://www.nmsail.org/

Romance, the Allied, is in her slip in Kemah, Tx. We just got some bottom work and a few upgrades done so will be leaving the desert SW and moving aboard full time this summer. Luckily I commute to TX every 3 - 4 weeks for work so getting the boat hasn't been too bad. I do think I define crazy in some ways. What kind of jackass lives in the desert and owns not one, but two sailboats?


----------



## sailingdog

sailaway21-

They only cook a specific breed of dog in korea...one that is raised as a food animal. If you want to sell just any old dog... go to Vietnam instead. 

LW-

Well said. And I'd agree with Cam, the Rio Grande is very shoaly...


----------



## sailaway21

LWinters,
A most excellent post. What makes it great is that you have acknowledged the difficulties and planned for them. And you have not said your's is the right, and only, decision. Would not be surprised to see a future post explaining here's how we did it, and here's the results, or even an admission of, 'I'd never do it again'. It's all in the attitude. I cannot imagine you getting confused over which is more important-the dogs or the vessel. The dog lady, on the other hand, will probably be frying eggs for "precious" when it's really time to be throwing in a reef. Good luck.


----------



## CharlieCobra

Seeing how these folks didn't enjoy the answers here, I'm sure they'll LOVE the response to this same thread over on Sailing Anarchy if she posts the same crap there. I've got my pilsner and popcorn ready.


----------



## tdw

LW,
Are either of your dogs bullies ? I didn't think so, therefore your words are irrelevent. Please stick to the topic.  

One point that arises from your post is the size of the boat. I've rabbitted on about sailing with a dog and a cat and the difficulties that raised but it was on a 28'er. If we were talking the Maltese Falcon I doubt there would be such a problem althought quarantine restrictions remain an issue and I still doubt the wisdom of an ocean passage with dogs. 

On the other hand given the places available within America for you lot, you could spend years gunkholing about and never leave continental America. Kind of a similar situation down here except for the crocs. Most dogs like swimming, most crocs like dogs and some of Australia's finest cruising grounds are riddled with the toothy buggers.


----------



## sailingdog

TDW-

Do crocs prefer any species in particular?


----------



## LWinters

tdw said:


> LW,
> Are either of your dogs bullies ? I didn't think so, therefore your words are irrelevent. Please stick to the topic.


The most important thing I've learned about choosing crew is evaluating their attitude. From what I can see, I'd take a happy "bullie" over a cantankerous Wombat any day of the week. Dog sh*t cleans up much easier.


----------



## tdw

LWinters said:


> The most important thing I've learned about choosing crew is evaluating their attitude. From what I can see, I'd take a happy "bullie" over a cantankerous Wombat any day of the week. Dog sh*t cleans up much easier.


Wombats ain't cantankerous. We be all sweetness and light.

(I was just pulling your leg)


----------



## tdw

sailingdog said:


> TDW-
> 
> Do crocs prefer any species in particular?


Politicians are their real favourites. Nothing a Croc loves more than really really rancid meat.


----------



## sailingdog

Politicians are NOT a species of dog... and I'm insulted that you'd suggest that they are... In fact, I'm not even sure that politicians are listed on the evolutionary tree.


----------



## tdw

sailingdog said:


> Politicians are NOT a species of dog... and I'm insulted that you'd suggest that they are... In fact, I'm not even sure that politicians are listed on the evolutionary tree.


You didn't say species of dog now did you ?

As for Dog Species, crocs are catholic in their tastes depending on the time of day. Pig Dogs for breakfast, Speedy Gonzales for morning Tea, Lassie for Lunch and Rin Tin Tin for dinner will do just nicely.


----------



## sailingdog

Touché.... point for ya Mr. Marsupial. Do they prefer Democrats, Republicans, Socialists, or Independents as politicians go?


----------



## dogsailors

Lwinters, Thanks for the tips I have been preparing the dogs for the last year and have another to go. They are very comfortable with coastal cruising and are learning to Go on a piece of carpet. I dont think it is going to be such a hassle that I would abandone my dogs in a kennel instead of cleaning up dog turds. Which I am used to since they poop on a square of carpet regularly. Thanks to the help of a few I have been able to refine a rought We will start in san diego cruise mexico for several years or however long I would like then head over to the caribbean via the panama canal or have the boat shipped to the gulf coast. Since dogs are not allowed of the boat in panama. P.S. how are you enjoying your allied mistress?


----------



## Sialia

DS,

I sailed with my family and two large dogs in 2003 and 2004. Like you, we were just not willing to leave them home. I also sailed for two years from 1990 to 1992, first singlehanded with a Springer spaniel and then with my new bride and her English setter. The dogs from the first trip are gone but we still have great memories.

My wife did all of the research related to traveling with our dogs for this recent trip but I can give you some of the key points and see about having her respond as well.

First, we applied for and received what I will call "British Passports" for our dogs. The process to get these passports is tough. As I recall, the rabies test took 30 days, not continuous, but two separate exams and samples run through a facility in Ohio. At that time, this was the only place in the U.S. that could evaluate and verify the test results.

These results are sent to Vet to sign off and then State department of Agriculture must sign off. Finally, the Ddg needs to get computer chip in neck.

I hope that I have provided enough information for you to track down the method of registering your dogs for a British Passport. I did a google search and came up with this link: http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/quarantine/regulation/eu_reg.htm I am sure that a little work will provide you with a good understanding of the British or EU passport requirements and benefits for animals.

Having this paperwork allowed us to enter islands otherwise off limits to dogs. i understand that things change but here is one example of the value we got from having this passport. In 1991 we tried to get our dogs into St. Lucia. I went as far as trying to visit the house of the Vet who was in a position to approve or decline entry. He was intransigent and threatened to send us out of the country. We were told by the security guard at the marina, who came to like our dogs, that the Vet planned to incarcerate our dogs and possibly put them down. Whether true or not, we never found out - we left before dawn.

In our second trip, we presented our dogs' credentials upon checking in with customs and immigration. The government vet, a young and very friendly guy, was at our boat within the hour, signed the paperwork and said that we could travel anywhere in St. Lucia with our dogs.

So, maybe St. Lucia became less restrictive over the years. I think the passport, which was effective throughout the Bahamas and Caribbean, made the difference.

With regard to exercise, our dogs swam constantly and we took them to shore every day and night for walks and play. Although we did sail offshore, the majority of our sailing allowed for this daily routine.

Our method of training the dogs to go on deck, when offshore, is to give them a command to go from the time they are puppies. From the first day we have a puppy, throughout their entire life, when they begin to go, we say, "go to it." When offshore, the same command prompts the right reaction.

Finally, there are certain dogs not allowed on this list, so you'll need to check to see that your dogs qualify. Certain countries also do not allow certain breeds, so you will need to do some research on this topic as well.

Good luck and happy sailing.


----------



## sailingdog

Sialia's point about some breeds not being welcome in some otherwise dog friendly areas is a good one.... especially since the dogs in question are "bull terriers" which are often classified as undesirable, vicious fighting dogs... aka pit bulls.


----------



## dogsailors

Sialia, Thank you so much. That is the exact information I needed! Both of my dogs are english bred so breed requirments should not be to much of a problem in most places " hopefully". Thanks again Arlette


----------



## dogsailors

these dogs are not considered vicious. Staffordshire bull terriers are known as the nanny dog due to the love of children and are the # 2 dog in great britian. they are not pitbulls!!!!! pitbulls were not even a recognized breed until the 1990s. These dogs have been bred and loved in europe for hundreds of years. they are not considered dangerous and a stupid american labeling any dog with bull in its name is typical. Drug dealers do not fight dogs that cost $1500 minimum. you can get a pitbull $300 bucks or less.


----------



## Doodles

dogsailors said:


> Sialia, Thank you so much. That is the exact information I needed! Both of my dogs are english bred so breed requirments should not be to much of a problem in most places " hopefully". Thanks again Arlette


Arlette,

Come on back over to SA, we'll help you with this problem. 

We are much nicer to newbies.


----------



## dogsailors

Sialia, love to here any more info your wife might have. Thanks again Arlette


----------



## dogsailors

sailing dog and I quote, from the defra website. Staffordshire bull terriers not to be confused with pit bull, american staffordshire terrier, american bull dog, stafford or staffordshire.


----------



## dogsailors

sialia, I ment to say what your wife might have to say


----------



## Giulietta

dogsailors said:


> these dogs are not considered vicious. Staffordshire bull terriers are known as the nanny dog due to the love of children and are the # 2 dog in great britian. they are not pitbulls!!!!! pitbulls were not even a recognized breed until the 1990s. These dogs have been bred and loved in europe for hundreds of years. they are not considered dangerous and a stupid american labeling any dog with bull in its name is typical. Drug dealers do not fight dogs that cost $1500 minimum. you can get a pitbull $300 bucks or less.


That's not THE nanny dog....THIS IS the nanny dog....sorry....




























Mam, I have been sailing for over 30 years, had dogs for over 40 years...I do not take them on the boat..its not fare on them...no matter how you love them and they love you....if only they could talk....

Ask someone here to tell you what happened when I took the big fella on the boat, my boat is 42' long with a lot, a lot a lot of deck....

Taking him on my boat would be presuming on a friendship, and that...I don't do.


----------



## Valiente

Giulietta said:


> Taking him on my boat would be presuming on a friendship, and that...I don't do.


Best point made yet in this faith-based, and therefore pointless, thread.


----------



## dogsailors

I find this very funny. My husbands mother raised old english sheep dogs and was bit by one as a child. He says they tend to be inbred. maybe that is why he is not well suited for the boat not to mention the dog hair


----------



## sailingdog

Many places, like oh...say Denver, Colorado, for instance, lump them all together... as PIT BULLS... They most certainly are not bulldogs...which are very distinctive, and look like this:


----------



## camaraderie

Giu doesn't mind...he is inbred too! <g>


----------



## Giulietta

Being European (how chick and refined we are)..my dog has received English education....he's a gentleman...as you can see form his photo....










He has Portuguese, English US and German passports...applying for a Swiss passport now.... as he is into "Haute Horologerie" and chocolate.

He speaks English, Portuguese, Spanish French, Italian and german...can tune pianos, calculate thermodynamics and paints oil paintings...likes a good ***** and drinks ale beer....

He can also calculate balistic trajectories with his Harvard Aeronautical degree...so his 10lb turds land on a 3" piece of paper....
He thinks he's a genious but he's not...you should see my son...he's much smarter than the dog....and can sail...

We think he is a real "british dog"....unlike others....hence the name "old English Sheepdog"...aka BOBTAIL!!!!

NOW THATS A REAL ENGLISH DOG!!!!

And he never did it with a relative....

He just can't stand sailing...typical British......

The other is just a bum&#8230;..pisses and ****s everywhere&#8230;.

PS Your mother in law was bitten by one???? What did she do??? your dogs don't bite???? The hell they won't!!!!

Try come between my kids and the dog&#8230;Sir Benny will bite you&#8230;yes sir&#8230;he will


----------



## Giulietta

camaraderie said:


> Giu doesn't mind...he is inbred too! <g>


yes yes yes....I know....offend me....

See me playing my banjo here.....


----------



## Cruisingdad

OHHHHH! I am crying I am laughing so hard. GIu, you are a trip my friend.


----------



## kennya

PS Your mother in law was bitten by one???? 

G; do you rent out your dog?


----------



## goose327

Alright you guys,, I think I saw in Arlettas last post, a touch of humor. That's a step in the right direction in my book.


"PS Your mother in law was bitten by one???? 

G; do you rent out your dog?"

AHHHHHH, toooo funny Kennya,,,LOL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

dogsailors, I see that your travel plans call for Mexico, I'll be somewhere between La Paz and the upper sea of cortez probably about the same time you are. Here's the bet. you either:

Cancel the trip and sell the boat in SD
Get a divorce somewhere around Cabo and your hubby continues alone
Get tired of dog hair, slobbers, stink and feces and leave the dogs with friends
Give the "near genius" dogs airfare and money to rent a car to go live with relatives
Both dogs succumb to broken legs and mal de mer and they're ceremoniously stuffed and made into foot rests

How about $ 50.00 and a gourmet meal (on my boat of course)

Give me a call I'll be monitoring 16 on VHF and 6.516.0 Mghz SSB


----------



## LWinters

I think this forum has officially jumped the shark.


----------



## Giulietta

LWinters said:


> I think this forum has officially jumped the shark.


Please explain what does that mean, thanks


----------



## Freesail99

Happy days .......


----------



## sailingdog

Freesail...that's not much of an explanation...

Giu- Look here for an explanation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Refering to the episode that many think was the demise of the series.... Fonzie " Jumping the Shark" on water skis... 
kinda sad actually


----------



## Giulietta

LWinters said:


> I think this forum has officially jumped the shark.


Over here...we have a saying:

"Opinions are like asses...everyone has one"....

Or as my wife says..."don't like the show??? change the channel"


----------



## tdw

sailingdog said:


> Touché.... point for ya Mr. Marsupial. Do they prefer Democrats, Republicans, Socialists, or Independents as politicians go?


Depends, even the hungriest croc would surely draw the line at Cheney but Republicans tend to live off the fat of the land so they are probably a little tastier than Democrats who are a bit stringy.


----------



## Sequitur

I cruised Europe for five years with a dog on board. However, I did it the easy way, with a miniature poodle on a canal boat in France. She was able to trot ashore at every lock to help with the lines and tend to other business as required. Being of French ancestry, she loved the food, particularly the foie gras, epoisse and the odd sip of Musigny.


----------



## Giulietta

Sequitur said:


> I cruised Europe for five years with a dog on board. However, I did it the easy way, with a miniature poodle on a canal boat in France. She was able to trot ashore at every lock to help with the lines and tend to other business as required. Being of French ancestry, she loved the food, particularly the foie gras, epoisse and the odd sip of Musigny.


OK that's it...now you've ruined it.....end of friendship


----------



## Sequitur

Don't worry, Giulietta, she is quite worldly, and also loves eating my left-over Bacalhau-Lagosta and Serra da Estrela washed down with some Vinho Alvarinho. She even noses lovingly my glass of Fonseca '63.


----------



## Giulietta

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*
NOW WE'RE TALKING.....

*EXTRA EXTRA EXTRA*

SEQUITUR IS A MAN OF EXQUISITE TASTE!!!​
*I got's me a new friend!!!!!!!*


----------



## sailingdog

Giu-

You traitor... he has a dog of *French* ancestry...next you'll be telling us you like Formosa sailboats...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hey DS

- _"are learning to Go on a piece of carpet."_

I am hoping this is not in the living room .....

- _or however long I would like_

What about the hubby ? His opinion doesn't count ???

Sialia... ( Cialis ????  )

- _The dogs from the first trip are gone but we still have great memories_

Hope the new ones have the PFD's and safety tethers that the other folks 
bought..

- _registering your dogs for a British Passport._

This would account for the physiognamy of the Royal family I guess huh ??

- _Certain countries also do not allow certain breeds, so you will need to do some research on this topic as well._

Are you suggesting DS needs to spend some time researching her ancestors ???

No offense intended - can't help myself sometimes.... if you buy me lots of beer I will drink myself into silence


----------



## Giulietta

sailingdog said:


> Giu-
> 
> You traitor... he has a dog of *French* ancestry...next you'll be telling us you like Formosa sailboats...


SD..its not Sequitur's fault his dog has no taste and likes to play with the water hose near othe people's boats..

Besides I said I liked Sequitur..not his tasteless dog....


----------



## Sequitur

Giulietta said:


> Besides I said I liked Sequitur..not his tasteless dog


Giulietta, you have not tasted my dog, so how do you know she's tasteless. She is fourteen years old, very fit and likely a bit stringy, so slow braised in a fashion such as cão à moda do Porto, should make her very tasteful.

... and I don't know if your liking me is a blessing or a curse


----------



## Giulietta

Sequitur said:


> Giulietta, you have not tasted my dog, so how do you know she's tasteless. She is fourteen years old, very fit and likely a bit stringy, so slow braised in a fashion such as cão à moda do Porto, should make her very tasteful.
> 
> ... and I don't know if your liking me is a blessing or a curse


What is the word then for someone that has no taste??

ehehehe cão á moda do Porto...that was funny...

A blessing of course...unless you don't want it...then...photoshop coming out!!!


----------



## sailingdog

I guess Sequitur is okay in my book, even if he has a very sick sense of humor.


----------



## PBzeer

Guiletta said:


> What is the word then for someone that has no taste??


What you would say is that Sequiter has bad taste in dogs.


----------



## Giulietta

No no no no...what I mean to say is that Sequitur's dog, is not refined in her taste..meaning...will satisfy with anything, not refined in HER taste...

Not him, and not how the dog tastes....

Altough I am pretty sure I ate dog one time on China...and they were saying it was cow..then my interperter said..oh no mister..no eat beef oin china!!!

I said "why"'???
she said.... "do you see cow here"???

That was the end of my MEAT eating in China...

Guangdong province that was....


----------



## pigslo

What kind of wine goes with dog?
pigslo


----------



## Giulietta

pigslo said:


> What kind of wine goes with dog?
> pigslo


PORCA DE MURÇA (Pig of Murça)  

See here and here


----------



## TSOJOURNER

What is the best cursing pet:
Dog
Cat
Lawn mower

your imput requested.
Im thinking lawn mower easiest to take care of.


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> What is the word then for someone that has no taste??


Madam reckons it's Wombat. Women can be soooo cruel.


----------



## sailingdog

chimoII said:


> What is the best cursing pet:
> Dog
> Cat
> Lawn mower
> 
> your imput requested.
> Im thinking lawn mower easiest to take care of.


I generally curse at all my pets...


----------



## tdw

chimoII said:


> What is the best cursing pet:
> Dog
> Cat
> Lawn mower
> 
> your imput requested.
> Im thinking lawn mower easiest to take care of.


Have to be a parrot surely ? Norwegian Blues are a bit quiet but other than that......


----------



## camaraderie

I think there's a Norweigan Blue for sail here:


----------



## astraeus

Hard to believe the legs that this thread has...four of them perhaps.

Thanks for the entertainment....woof


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cam,

I dont thing the parrot counts as it is very rare and quite hard to find.
rest in peace, and are the nails SS


----------



## cardiacpaul

He's pinein' for the fjords, he is!


----------



## blt2ski

Not sure that I would want to read a book about dog cruising by the OP........BUT, in the latest edition of 48 North, a local freebee sailing rag here in the puget sound region, is an article about a women named Jessica Stone that has written a book entitled "Doggy on Deck", co authored by Kip McSnip, the 16 yr old sailing Border Collie mix dog that has taught the author almost everything she needs to know about cruising with dogs.

Granted I have not read the book, but a book none the less has been written about sailing with a dog.

You can find the book at www.doggyondeck.com for $16.95 US or $22.95 canadian. 10% of net prfits go to Northwest Organization fro Animal Help in Mt Vernon Wa. NOAH is dedicated to stopping the euthanasia of healthy adoptible dogs and cats in NW Washington.

Unfortunetly the article is not online, but it is quite funny with what has happened in the 16 yrs of them cruising together. If the article is anything like the book, I am sure one would be howling while reading it!

Marty


----------



## Bill Mc

chimoII said:


> What is the best cursing pet:
> Dog
> Cat
> Lawn mower
> 
> your imput requested.
> Im thinking lawn mower easiest to take care of.


Me Thimks that, a concrete dog on a 25' chain linked to a 3/4" rode at a 7:1 is the best pet for cursing pet.

ROFLOL   

Fair Winds,

Bill


----------



## flomaster

ianhlnd said:


> You gotta be jokin right? No person in their right mind would take two dogs on an extended cruise. Two days at sea you'd be slippin and slidin in dog crap, not to mention sea sickness, the additional water requirements, the different entry requirements for other countries, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> The only reason to take a live animal aboard a cruising ship is to have it for dinner 2 weeks out. If you need a good recipe, I have one, stuffed with rice.


I know a guy, Captain of a 41' Formosa ketch named Tara, regularly sails his boat singlehanded with 2 dogs. Of course they are not bull terriers, but he seems to get by allright.


----------



## tdw

flomaster said:


> I know a guy, Captain of a 41' Formosa ketch named Tara, regularly sails his boat singlehanded with 2 dogs. Of course they are not bull terriers, but he seems to get by allright.


It's not so much a question of having dogs on board as to where you go with them. If all you are doing is rockhopping and spending most nights at anchor or in a marina, then no problem I'd reckon. Crossing oceans and/or entering other countries where quarantine restrictions apply is more the concern.


----------



## sailaway21

Hello Lord. I know I have not been the most regular communicant, but i feel the need for your help here. In return for your help, I will promise not to use curse words while looking for my wife's mind. I will drive the speed limit for one week (5 business days, ok?). I will not worry about all the new clothes in my daughter's closet and how much I am paying for the college I think she is attending. I will not tell insensitive jokes on sailnet. I will not call the wombat a pinko for one week (end). I will copy Giu's wife's recipe for stinky cod and give it to my wife. I will even suggest that she make it. OK, with my help. (you're drivin' a hard bargain here, Lord) I will not shoot my neighbor's dog. I will only say nice things about Canada and the moose-poofters who live there. I will do anything you ask me to do if, YOU JUST LET THIS EFFIN' THREAD DIE, GO AWAY, DROWN, BURN UP, BE CONFISCATED BY HOMELAND SECURITY, OR BE SWALLOWED BY A WHALE. I AM BEGGING YOU LORD-LET IT END!


----------



## PBzeer

I think what is required is an exorcisim. It seems to have a life of it's own.


----------



## tigerregis

Thank You Lord, Jonah lives. Bad news is HE IS CORRECT about everything ex the meese.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

> Hello Lord. I know I have not been the most regular communicant, but i feel the need for your help here. In return for your help, I will promise not to use curse words while looking for my wife's mind. I will drive the speed limit for one week (5 business days, ok?). I will not worry about all the new clothes in my daughter's closet and how much I am paying for the college I think she is attending. I will not tell insensitive jokes on sailnet. I will not call the wombat a pinko for one week (end). I will copy Giu's wife's recipe for stinky cod and give it to my wife. I will even suggest that she make it. OK, with my help. (you're drivin' a hard bargain here, Lord) I will not shoot my neighbor's dog. I will only say nice things about Canada and the moose-poofters who live there. I will do anything you ask me to do if, YOU JUST LET THIS EFFIN' THREAD DIE, GO AWAY, DROWN, BURN UP, BE CONFISCATED BY HOMELAND SECURITY, OR BE SWALLOWED BY A WHALE. I AM BEGGING YOU LORD-LET IT END!


Hmm - lemme think about it ... not sure .... might still be a couple of decent jokes left...I'll get back to you...in the meantime, carry on with the other stuff...

The Big Kahuna

PS: We haven't seen you at church lately...


----------



## tdw

*The Word of God - Channelled through a Wombat.*



sailaway21 said:


> Hello Lord. I know I have not been the most regular communicant, but i feel the need for your help here. In return for your help, I will promise not to use curse words while looking for my wife's mind. I will drive the speed limit for one week (5 business days, ok?). I will not worry about all the new clothes in my daughter's closet and how much I am paying for the college I think she is attending. I will not tell insensitive jokes on sailnet. I will not call the wombat a pinko for one week (end). I will copy Giu's wife's recipe for stinky cod and give it to my wife. I will even suggest that she make it. OK, with my help. (you're drivin' a hard bargain here, Lord) I will not shoot my neighbor's dog. I will only say nice things about Canada and the moose-poofters who live there. I will do anything you ask me to do if, YOU JUST LET THIS EFFIN' THREAD DIE, GO AWAY, DROWN, BURN UP, BE CONFISCATED BY HOMELAND SECURITY, OR BE SWALLOWED BY A WHALE. I AM BEGGING YOU LORD-LET IT END!


Sailaway, mate, I've just had a vision. Jehovah hisself has suggested that you are leaving out the one simple sacrifice which would make it alllllllll better.

Think about it.

What am I ? Long hair, flowing robes, hippy chick for a daughter in law, and a son who who keeps prattling on about peace love happiness man.

Let's face it young man, if you want my help it's gonna cost you. Now sit down, brace yourself, take it like a man.............................................................................................
..................................................................................................
..................................................................................................
you know what I'm about to say don't you ?

You don't honestly believe that God is a Republican do you ?

You know what you have to do or you'll be up to your arse in bulldogs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailaway21 said:


> Hello Lord. I know I have not been the most regular communicant, but i feel the need for your help here. In return for your help, I will promise not to use curse words while looking for my wife's mind. I will drive the speed limit for one week (5 business days, ok?). I will not worry about all the new clothes in my daughter's closet and how much I am paying for the college I think she is attending. I will not tell insensitive jokes on sailnet. I will not call the wombat a pinko for one week (end). I will copy Giu's wife's recipe for stinky cod and give it to my wife. I will even suggest that she make it. OK, with my help. (you're drivin' a hard bargain here, Lord) I will not shoot my neighbor's dog. I will only say nice things about Canada and the moose-poofters who live there. I will do anything you ask me to do if, YOU JUST LET THIS EFFIN' THREAD DIE, GO AWAY, DROWN, BURN UP, BE CONFISCATED BY HOMELAND SECURITY, OR BE SWALLOWED BY A WHALE. I AM BEGGING YOU LORD-LET IT END!


It will not go away until the dogs eat it, then with the wave ackion it my come back.


----------



## chris_gee

She has na finished with you yet. Your daughter will marry a Canadian who will move in with you and not laugh at your jokes. Your wife will divorce you and take the boat as part of the settlement citing unusual disparagement thus mental cruelty. You have to eat the stinky cod for a week. Abide by the speed limit permanently. Oh and you have to give the dogs bones.
ps, you think you are in a good bargaining position? tee hee.


----------



## T34C

How is it possible, that this is the ONE thread that hasn't been hijacked?????


----------



## PBzeer

Oh, it has been, and then, dragged kicking and screaming back to topic.


----------



## ReverendMike

Beause it's already a joke, therfore hijacking is unnecessary?


----------



## sailingdog

Besides who would want to hijack this thread??


----------



## Bill Mc

Woof Woof  

Fair Winds,

Bill


----------



## Giulietta

sailingdog said:


> Besides who would want to hijack this thread??


So no one acuses me of hijacking this thread, I will post a "on topic" question....

One of my dogs is too big and too dumb to be on a boat, (unless its a 300" boat), as he keeps jumping over board (God knows why?? but we suspect he likes to be towed by dinghy to the nearest beach), and then we can't hoist him sa he weighs almost 100lbs, and even wiyh a makeshift hoister he screams like we're killing him...the other pisses all ove the place...and hasn't decided if he should sit, lick his testicles or eat.....

My question is:

Should I buy a flat screen TV for my bed room or leave the one we have there now, and buy a Playstation 3?? Anyone??


----------



## sailortjk1

Get a new dog.


----------



## Bill Mc

IMHO a Bedroom should only be used to do two things, and the other one is sleeping. I do not need nothing to ruin my concentration.

Now ask me my opinion about carpeting in a boat. I double Dawg dare ya  

Fair winds,

Bill


----------



## sailingdog

How big is the TV in the bedroom? If it is less than 32", I'd vote for a 37" LCD HDTV, otherwise, go for the PS3.


----------



## PBzeer

Actually Giu, in the spirit of brotherhood and helping your fellow sailors, don't buy either and send me a nice new radar unit. Think of how good you'll feel, knowing you've made it much safer for me.


----------



## XTR

TV is satan's tool, the great one-eyed brain sucker, stay away. A PS3 on the other hand may actually be satan, hard call.

I've got a 37" LCD, but I never use it for anything but DVDs.


----------



## h16Sailor

Who needs Therapy when we can discuss the pro's or con's of sailing with two pit bulls, vs. including a pony.


----------



## donrr1

I would go with the mechanical bull Giu, that way you'll always have something to ride in the bedroom.

Don


----------



## Giulietta

ehehehehehehehehehehehehehe

I am really enjoying the answers...

you guys are really fun...and nothing like a good laughter to sheer one back on track...

Now how about if I send you the dog instead of the radar, PB?????

ehehehe


----------



## bestfriend

Strap the TV to the dog, then you can have a flat screen in every room!


----------



## donrr1

Giu, make sure it's a mechanical bull and not an 'electronic' bull. The electronic bull can be had here at no extra cost to you whatsoever. But still the electronic bull is also something you can ride.     

Don


----------



## Giulietta

Are you nuts????

I could strap a real Wyoming Cowboy horse saddle on him...and ride him to work.....

Now...if I install one of thoise garmin gps swivel thingys to his head...I coud watch TV and ride to work....


----------



## Sialia

dogsailors said:


> Sialia, love to here any more info your wife might have. Thanks again Arlette


Arlette,

I have been away but will talk with my wife tonight and ask that she post a note on the passport.

Sialia


----------



## soul searcher

> I could strap a real Wyoming Cowboy horse saddle on him...and ride him to work.....


If you do that G Al Gore will come to your house and give you a certificate of merit!
Did you really buy a saddle for a souvinier? Kinda hard to strap on in the bedroom you should have just settled for the whip


----------



## Giulietta

soul searcher said:


> If you do that G Al Gore will come to your house and give you a certificate of merit!
> Did you really buy a saddle for a souvinier? Kinda hard to strap on in the bedroom you should have just settled for the whip


I don't think he does not know where Portugal is...  

I didn't buy a saddle here. Don't want my dear Giulietta to think weird things...she gave me a weird look when I said hand-cufs are a souvenir of L.A.


----------



## soul searcher

Always better to play it safe, I mean don't give them anything they can use against you in anger


----------



## sailingdog

Giulietta said:


> I don't think he does not know where Portugal is...
> 
> I didn't buy a saddle here. Don't want my dear Giulietta to think weird things...she gave me a weird look when I said hand-cufs are a souvenir of L.A.


Don't you mean weirder than she already thinks about you to begin with...  But, she's probably used to your weirdness by now...after all she's still married to you.

I'm not sure if I want to hear the story behind the handcuffs... You weren't by chance wearing them at the airport? Maybe have an outstanding warrant that you don't want to mention...


----------



## Giulietta

I'm not weird...I'm kinky!!


----------



## sailingdog

Giu-

Way too much information...really don't need to know that...


----------



## Giulietta

I just hope this thread goes by fast...so she doen't read this...she reads it a lot....


----------



## sailingdog

T34C-

ROFLMAO... Subtle...very subtle...


----------



## T34C

sailingdog said:


> T34C-
> 
> ROFLMAO... Subtle...very subtle...


Subtle is not something I get accussed of very often!


----------



## Giulietta

T..do you like my Nipple ring????


ahahahah only now i saw that .........


----------



## cardiacpaul

Ahhh, 
erotic is using a feather. 
kinky is using the whole chicken


----------



## FormerAdministrator

ok - here's the deal folks...

I'd like you all to go back and take a look at the original title of this thread.

I just deleted a few posts that we thought were "not necessary" although quite funny.

We now have an off topic section that you are free to use, but please help us in keeping threads "on topic". We realize that threads often drift and morph in terms of subject matter, but when they're in a Sailing related forum we expect the content to stay sailing related.

We (SailNet) are now using the content of threads and posts in the "sailing related" forums to supplement content on the new shop.sailnet.com and we need to insure the content displayed there is 'on track' and 'appropriate'.

I am sure we have your full cooperation in keeping threads on track and posts in those threads related to the thread title.

thanks so much.

Jeff and the entire SailNet crew...


----------



## belliegirl2

*did they take the dogs or not*

I grew up on a sailboat and when we first moved on we had a chow dog. The dog would love the first hour or so out in the ocean. Loved the smell, being in the shelter of the breakwater. Even loved catalina island.

We took the poor dog out to the rest of the channel islands for ten days once. The dog was ready to shoot us, and vice versa. Seasick at the first bad weather, just look at the dog and it would puke. Then diarria (sp), which is gross but not as bad as it sounds on the deck. But in bad weather- down below-at night -whole other ball game. Not to mention the dog overboard drills going way smoother than the actual event.

Go sailing, write the book, i'll read it.


----------



## sailingdog

LOL... I bet that was the last time you took the dog sailing. 

As for dogsailors... she hasn't said whether her genius bulldogs (actually pit bull terriers IIRC) went sailing or not. Personally, I'm not a big fan of the idea of confining dogs to a boat, particularly dogs that aren't well suited to water or swimming...

Please don't revive dead threads...this thread was dormant for the past year, and mostly for good reason. Please check the dates on threads before you reply. 


belliegirl2 said:


> I grew up on a sailboat and when we first moved on we had a chow dog. The dog would love the first hour or so out in the ocean. Loved the smell, being in the shelter of the breakwater. Even loved catalina island.
> 
> We took the poor dog out to the rest of the channel islands for ten days once. The dog was ready to shoot us, and vice versa. Seasick at the first bad weather, just look at the dog and it would puke. Then diarria (sp), which is gross but not as bad as it sounds on the deck. But in bad weather- down below-at night -whole other ball game. Not to mention the dog overboard drills going way smoother than the actual event.
> 
> Go sailing, write the book, i'll read it.


----------



## tdw

Aw come one SD, you love it when people revive dead threads. Your life would be incomplete otherwise.  

Did they take the dogs or not ? The mad woman herself did reappear for a second or two sometime last year to inform the rest of us that we were all a bunch of losers and her and her dogs were on their way. (Hopefully never to return). 

ps - SD, Staffordshire Bull Terriors in fact. While I am not a fan of the breed at all, if you have to have a Bully, then a Staffy is the one to get. Fabulous on a boat cos given their overall buoyancy and swimming expertise you have a great dinghy anchor on hand.


----------



## sailaway21

A sailnet BLAST FROM THE PAST!

Contrary to Dog, I think this is one thread that should be revived every year, or at least read by every sailnet member. It's the prototypical example of why there's an Off Topic forum. (you can go over to the AFOC thread there and tell somebody to just stuff it!) And it's the perfect example of how sailnet members are not going to give you an erroneous answer just to make sure your feelings are not hurt. It's also a pretty good example of someone abusing the time and consideration of people willing to relay their experiences while refusing to grant them the least bit of respect for doing so. Oh, it's also a hilarious thread too!


----------



## xort

Just another shameless promotion for sways afoc thread.

You will learn much, much more by reading "effectiveness of solar & wind" aka THE solar thread or solar stik thread, found in Gear & Maintenance. Extremely important in the development of sailing knowledge for any and all.


----------



## Valiente

For the record, I bought my first sailboat in 1999, and I owned a bull terrier from 1986-2001. Note the two-year cross-over. The bull terrier was a great dog, and wasn't so large (about 50 pounds) that he couldn't fit onto a 33-footer, but _never once did it occur to us that this was a good idea_.

Instead, he went to my parents' house to have his belly scratched and to be fed sausages under the table. Everybody won.

Sorry about the quality, but I was reviewing one of the first consumer digital cameras in 1997, and that's what digital looked like without flash back then!


----------



## Giulietta

Hey Val...what happened to the dogs head?? did he hit the wall in the head??

ahahahah

like master like dog


----------



## TSOJOURNER

All right, I've got a bulldog, one of those English ones, and she goes sailing with me! There, I said it.


----------



## sailaway21

For the record, the American Staffordshire, or pit bull, and the bull terrier are two different breeds.


----------



## LWinters

Damn it! I was so ready for this thread never to show its ugly head again. As crazy as doglady was I can't help but miss her and argue that it is possible to go sailing with dogs. Would I recomend it? No way! I live and sail with a 50 lb husky on a 39 foot sailboat. I've been through three vacuums trying to keep up not to mention cleaning hair out of the bilge, AC filters, and air filter on the old perkins etc. If you love your dogs it can be done, but what a pain.


----------



## sailaway21

With what you've observed of the dog-lady can you imagine there being a successful cruise with the genius bulldogs and she would NOT post back here about it? (g)


----------



## SailorMitch

I have wondered of late if the genius bulldogs were members of Mensa. Inquiring minds want to know. Well, not really.


----------



## sailingdog

There was a guy claiming to be a member of Mensa... maybe it was one of her dogs... 


SailorMitch said:


> I have wondered of late if the genius bulldogs were members of Mensa. Inquiring minds want to know. Well, not really.


----------



## tdw

sailaway21 said:


> For the record, the American Staffordshire, or pit bull, and the bull terrier are two different breeds.


Guess this must be one of those areas where it's different here from there. We have three types of bull terriors.

Standard - as per Vals post

Staffordshire - as per the genius bulldogs (see page one of this mess)

Pit - Not absolutely sure but I think they are originally a cross between standard and another breed, maybe a rottweiler ????

We think of bulldogs as those typically British jobs, all scrunched up face and slobber. Amicable critters however, someone here has one or two of them, CD ?? BF ??


----------



## sailingdog

Yes, IMHO, Bull Terriers, regardless of the breed, aren't BullDogs... which are the wrinkly guys...with the flat pushed in faces. Anyone who thinks one of these:









is one of these...










has some problems. Her bulldogs may be geniuses...but...


----------



## belliegirl2

*old thread, not dead thread*

Some things just don't seem complete. Genius dogs sail the seven seas, this is first rate news. Who would not read that book or see that movie.

And no we did take that dog sailing again, again, and again. She sailed until she died. Then we lived as it should be, family on boat sans dog.

Regards


----------



## Cruisingdad

teshannon said:


> All right, I've got a bulldog, one of those English ones, and she goes sailing with me! There, I said it.


Yep. I got one too. I named her Giu. She is a tough guy on the inside, a girl on the outside.










Here is our other one. Good old fella. Been almost everywhere with us on a boat, and knows boating better than most people. I named him Cam. He can still lick his balls, but just can't remember where he left them.










THis ugly, mangy mutt is not mine, but seems to follow me everywhere I go. I will say that he has some amazing skills, though: he can type on a keyboard and get on the internet. I didn't name him, but he calls himself Sailaway. Word has it that he was sexually abused by a cat when he was a puppy, but I can't be sure and quite frankly, I don't ask.










I got a picture of this one while up in the northeast. It was sailing on a trimaran. Calls himself sailingdog, but I don't know... looks like a cat to me. Then again, he called his trimaran a sailboat, so what do you expect??










This one is Chuckles... does kinda make you want to laugh, doesn't he?










This one calls himself a Wombat, I call him a ****. Maybe when you shave them they are a WaCoon?










This one is the mascot at a firestation. Poor fellar, none of the females will mate with him - they just make fun of him. The boys in San Francisco love him, though... even call him best friend.










Can't forget DJEvans... I heard she wants to start writing sleezy romance novels and has been dressing the part...










... and finally, we have... well, if you don't know who this perverted oinker is, you just have not spent enough time on sailnet...










You know, sometimes I just feel like I am the only normal one on sailnet.

- CD

PS IF anyone else feels left out, just let me know and I will post a pic of you too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

CD,
Are you saying CAM lost his balls?


----------



## Cruisingdad

teshannon said:


> CD,
> Are you saying CAM lost his balls?


At his age, you don't need 'em anyways!!!

- CD


----------



## Giulietta

CD, that was really really funny...good job you ******* mutt


----------



## sailingdog

Hey CD... at least my marina doesn't have the bomb squad and fire department on speed dial...


----------



## Cruisingdad

Giulietta said:


> CD, that was really really funny...good job you ******* mutt


HEHEHEEHE!

I think I better take a hiatus from Sailnet while the complaints start piling in. She's all yours Cam....

- CD


----------



## bestfriend

Consider yourself lucky that I am heading out the door to go *SAILING! 
*But you wouldn't understand that.


----------



## camaraderie

I found them. CD...you can stop BITING ME!!


----------



## chucklesR

I got a PM to check this out. Normally I'd not even deign to visit a thread about sailing with dogs as I will not allow my dog aboard for any reason. She's a mixed dalmation and doberman - when asked I tell people she's an American Shedder. 

Who's the Chuckles guy above, he seems to have a nice hair treatment plan.
I'm wishing I had Photoshop - if I could slide my sunglasses on a face shot I'd do it in a heart beat.

The previous poster did leave out one mug shot -
Texas's most famous animal, an armadillo (or Iamadildo to non-texans)
We call it CD because it is (factually) a toothless (Edentatas) animal.


----------



## Cruisingdad

chucklesR said:


> I got a PM to check this out. Normally I'd not even deign to visit a thread about sailing with dogs as I will not allow my dog aboard for any reason. She's a mixed dalmation and doberman - when asked I tell people she's an American Shedder.
> 
> Who's the Chuckles guy above, he seems to have a nice hair treatment plan.
> I'm wishing I had Photoshop - if I could slide my sunglasses on a face shot I'd do it in a heart beat.
> 
> The previous poster did leave out one mug shot -
> Texas's most famous animal, an armadillo (or Iamadildo to non-texans)
> We call it CD because it is (factually) a toothless (Edentatas) animal.


It's the truth... I cannot deny it. But I prefer this self portrait:










HEHEEHE! And look at the beer.... LONE STAR! That is Texas, baby!! All TEXAS!

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad

bestfriend said:


> Consider yourself lucky that I am heading out the door to go *SAILING!
> *But you wouldn't understand that.


Aw, BF, don't leave... come back. I got a hook-up for ya tonight! Just give Giu a little time! It's the fur that makes him look fat. I included an old pic to show you what he used to look like...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Looks like he drank Lone Star and rolled over dead.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cruisingdad said:


> Aw, BF, don't leave... come back. I got a hook-up for ya tonight! Just give Giu a little time! It's the fur that makes him look fat. I included an old pic to show you what he used to look like...


CD,
Tell me you're kidding with that picture! He looks like he was crossbred with a cow.


----------



## chucklesR

Notice the beer drinking Iamadildo has no balls - His wife carries them around (which accounts for the rather whimsical smile on the picture outside of Ihop).


----------



## Valiente

My current favourite dog photo. It reminds me when I'm sailing that just because you _can _do something, it doesn't mean you _should_.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Valiente said:


> My current favourite dog photo. It reminds me when I'm sailing that just because you _can _do something, it doesn't mean you _should_.


Yes, yes, yes... Cam in the younger years. Now you understand why I said, "... can't remember where he left them..."

HEHE!

- CD


----------



## sailaway21

sailingdog said:


> Yes, IMHO, Bull Terriers, regardless of the breed, aren't BullDogs... which are the wrinkly guys...with the flat pushed in faces. Anyone who thinks one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has some problems. Her bulldogs may be geniuses...but...


The upper photo is of the American Staffordshire, better known as a pit bull. The bottom photo is of an English bulldog. Neither are bull terriers. There's a photo of a bull terrier in the thread earlier but most will recognize the dog as being the breed seen with General Patton in the movie "Patton".


----------



## chucklesR

Thanks for putting us back on track Sway, it was just getting to funny.


----------



## sailingdog

Sway, Pit Bull is a generic term that can refer to many breeds of dog that share similar characteristics and are often used in dog fighting pits. These often include the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Perro de Presa Canario, Cane Corso, Dogo Argentino, Alano Espanol, Japanese Tosa, Dogue de Bordeaux, and Perro de Pelea.

In 2004, Denver passed a rather draconian anti-pit bull law and defined Pit Bulls as found in this paragraph:



> Denver's pit bull law prohibits any person from owning, possessing, keeping, exercising control over, maintaining, harboring, or selling a pit bull in the City and County of Denver. A pit bull is defined in the ordinance as any dog that is an *American Pit Bull Terrier, an American Staffordshire Terrier, a Straffordshire Bull Terrier, or any dog displaying the majority of physical traits of any one or more of these breeds*





sailaway21 said:


> The upper photo is of the American Staffordshire, better known as a pit bull. The bottom photo is of an English bulldog. Neither are bull terriers. There's a photo of a bull terrier in the thread earlier but most will recognize the dog as being the breed seen with General Patton in the movie "Patton".


----------



## tdw

Cruisingdad said:


> This one calls himself a Wombat, I call him a ****. Maybe when you shave them they are a WaCoon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, sometimes I just feel like I am the only normal one on sailnet.
> 
> - CD


Yeah , right, you and the Hog both. Normal my hairy oops, bald, arse. Anyway, that doesn't look anything like me at all, so there , nyah nyah nyah.  My tail curls to the left. 

Mind you, you got Sway down pat although not quite as demented as usual.

I need to go and throw up. Man that is one ugly critter.

Is there any law against the rest of us taking a certain moderator out the back and giving him a good talking too ? Now that is a euphemism for 'beat the crap out of him" but then again hows about we tie him to a chair and let Sway actually give him a good non euphemistic talking too ? Even worse, make him re read all 19 gazillion of SD's posts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cruisingdad said:


> Can't forget DJEvans... I heard she wants to start writing sleezy romance novels and has been dressing the part...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sleazy romance novels?!?! Hmmph! See if I ever stand up for you when you've gotten into the NyQuil again, CruisingDillhole!


----------



## sailingdog

But DJ... you look so cute in the French Maid outfit. 


DJEVANS said:


> Sleazy romance novels?!?! Hmmph! See if I ever stand up for you when you've gotten into the NyQuil again, CruisingDillhole!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Dog, 
That is entirely beside the point. But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## chucklesR

At least you got to wear clothes the rest of us are nekid


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chuckles--you shouldn't let CruisingDillhole near you with a camera unless you have clothes on. He'll only blackmail you later or post the pictures for his own perverse enjoyment. But hindsight is 20/20, or so I hear.


----------



## TrueBlue

Am I the only one who is freaked out by this image?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

no, TB, you're not alone. Something about it reminds me of the flying monkeys from the Wizard of Oz...it's the stuff nightmares are made of.


----------



## T34C

I was picturing "Gemlins"


----------



## TrueBlue

Some skillful photoshopper morphed human features, like eyes, nose and lips, into an actual wet cat photo - freaking stuff of nightmares indeed.


----------



## KODAD

Any genius bulldog will tell you that canine urine in the bilge is what causes hull blisters!!!!!


----------



## Gryzio

*Old Thread*

My Mom and Dad raised "Old English Bull Dogs: just a few litters and family get a dog. 

My dog was the best,  I remember when a woman friend and me went up the hill behind the family home. I wanted her to see the old swimming hole we went to as children.

Dang, it was a big beautiful lake! 

Well, we were hot and I throw my Bull Dog off the short cliff (English, Remember?). Damn good thing she knew how to hold her breath!  Damn dog sunk like a rock! Woman was freaking out! 

I dove in and got my dog. They are very smart (She held her breath), but, I not think English Bull Dogs are the best swimmers. At least "MINE" was not. But, they do love water.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

My English bulldog sinks like a rock also so she's always tethered to the boat. I think it's that heavy head that does them in.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Gryzio said:


> My Mom and Dad raised "Old English Bull Dogs: just a few litters and family get a dog.
> 
> My dog was the best,  I remember when a woman friend and me went up the hill behind the family home. I wanted her to see the old swimming hole we went to as children.
> 
> Dang, it was a big beautiful lake!
> 
> Well, we were hot and I throw my Bull Dog off the short cliff (English, Remember?). Damn good thing she knew how to hold her breath!  Damn dog sunk like a rock! Woman was freaking out!
> 
> I dove in and got my dog. They are very smart (She held her breath), but, I not think English Bull Dogs are the best swimmers. At least "MINE" was not. But, they do love water.


That's funny because ours does sink a bit if she jumps in, but comes right back up and is one heack of a swimmer! SHe LOVES playing fetch with stuff in the water and just running through the beach/water. She is by far the most water-active dog we have ever owned - just like a lab.

That being said, they are not great dogs for boats. Our bully cannot even make it up the companionway without help. Hauling her fat butt up those steps to dink her to shore and go potty is a major pain and chore. I am not sure that she will be going cruising with us... decision is still out. My wife wants to take her and the kids LOVE her, but they're not the ones haulin her butt up the steps and onto the dink. I am sure I will lose the battle and she will go.

I will say one thing, there is NO dog like an English Bulldog. They have a VERY unique personality and are truly one of the bests pets we have ever owned. They are extremely personable and love the kids. She goes crazy if we don't let her in with us in the evening so she can lay beside the boys when we read books at bedtime.

Anyways, fun dogs and worth the expense.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

CD,
Ditto on all that CD. They do have some social issues though, ours can clear a room in a minute when she lets go. I'm really proud of that.


----------



## Cruisingdad

teshannon said:


> CD,
> Ditto on all that CD. They do have some social issues though, ours can clear a room in a minute when she lets go. I'm really proud of that.


I think they are related to Sailhog...

- CD


----------



## chucklesR

My former dog, a Chocolate Labador, at 2 years old finally got to the water for the first time when my son took her to a local stream. She walked in and walked across on the bottom - the creek was 5 feet deep. She was maybe 3 feet tall.
Too dumb to swim, to fat to float.
Smart enough to hold her breath, but too stupid to turn around.

We don't have Labador's any more.

Our 8 year old American Shedder (dalmation and dobie) whines on dew laden grass, swimming is out of the question.


----------



## dogsailors

this is crazy before my sloooow internet changes pages 2 more appear, well we did take our genius dogs they were very good. 6 months on a boat, we are back on the east coast ill not take the old bear next time but bruce lee likes sailing just fine, and no theres no pee in the bildge, it all runs out the cockpit drains.


----------



## dogsailors

I would like to mention that they were easily able to go up and down the companion way stairs and often sunbathed on the bow while at anchor. both of the dogs could jump down into the dingy and back up on deck. they were only sea sick once and they were in the bow so we just kept them midships or in the cockpit. boredom was the only real problem so we made sure to go to the beach often not to mention wresling in the v-berth.


----------



## belliegirl2

Your dog is named Bruce Lee

Thats cool as all get out. Glad the trip went well. Post some stories here for us to read. Informative and funny posts always work well.

Regards


----------



## sailingdog

Chuckles-

How can a dog be too fat to float...fat floats.


----------



## SimonV

Is that why Giu's boat floats.


----------



## Sapperwhite

SimonV said:


> Is that why Giu's boat floats.


That was the longest I had to wait for a punchline ever........ Good one though


----------



## sailingdog

I noticed that Simon wisely waited until Giu was headed for the airport and will be unable to retaliate for at least six or seven hours.  

Simon-

Pray they do not have free WiFi at the airport.


----------



## chucklesR

Giu's boat isn't fat - he just has a wide stance.

and to the OP, sorry we rascals seem to have hijacked your thread.


----------



## JohnRPollard

dogsailors said:


> this is crazy before my sloooow internet changes pages 2 more appear, well we did take our genius dogs they were very good. 6 months on a boat, we are back on the east coast ill not take the old bear next time but bruce lee likes sailing just fine, and no theres no pee in the bildge, it all runs out the cockpit drains.


Good for you!! Six months is a nice cruise. Although, I can't say the idea of having dogs peeing in the cockpit appeals to me.

What boat did you end up in? What happened to the 5 year plan?

From Page 1 of this thread:


dogsailors said:


> I find it hard to believe that no one travels with 2 dogs! Do you leave your kids at home when your on vacation? It seems that plenty of people cruise with dogs. I have trained the younger to poop on a square foot of carpet. Now these are little bull terriers both under 50 pounds. I absolutely cannot leave them behind we plan on cruising the Caribbean then mexico for the next 5 years or so. We will hopefully be cruising on a valiant 37.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

dogsailors said:


> this is crazy before my sloooow internet changes pages 2 more appear, well we did take our genius dogs they were very good. 6 months on a boat, we are back on the east coast ill not take the old bear next time but bruce lee likes sailing just fine, and no theres no pee in the bildge, it all runs out the cockpit drains.


And where did he do his other business? Did you take him ashore every time?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Something really fishy about the dogsailors post.

dogsailors:


> Thanks to the help of a few I have been able to refine a rought We will start in san diego cruise mexico for several years or however long I would like then head over to the caribbean via the panama canal or have the boat shipped to the gulf coast.


Weren't they supposed to be leaving from San Francisco, down Baja with the Ha-Ha, Cabo, La Paz, and into the Sea of Cortez?

Everyplace I stopped (many) nobody had seen a cruising boat with two bull dogs on board, the Mexican fishermen even laughed when I asked them. Nothing in San Diego, Bahia Magdellena, Cabo, nothing in La Paz.

Personally, I think the dogs stank the boat up so much, they sold it in San Diego, bought an RV and drove to the east coast.


----------



## sailingdog

Ian—

I don't think she actually mentioned a boat, a coast or a destination.  Did say she wouldn't be heading to Saudi Arabia though... I don't think she mentioned Mexico... but maybe she trucked the boat across to the Atlantic side.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

And maybe pigs fly.

The quote from dogsailers was starting in San Diego, and cruise Mexico for several years. NOT, start in SD and transport the boat to the Gulf or the East Coast.

Now, maybe, these genius dogs figured a way to teletransport their masters to the land of OZ, and they're in some kind of time space continuim or something. I'm only stating what and where they said they were, what their plans were, and where they say they are now. Actually, I think it's some crazed person in a home somewhere in upper state California, probably somewhere along the Russian River, that only gets limited access to the internet.

I think we got sucked in.


----------



## artbyjody

All I know is I love my bassets to death - no way I would sail with them for 6 months on end unless I had a 90 foot yacht and a miniature golf course on the back....Large low slung dogs do not really enjoy sailing - they tolerate it but they certainly do not enjoy it (at least that is my experience with my two)....

Somehow someone asking about cruising that kinda journey has not really spent a bunch of time with them onboard to begin with....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

jody:


> Somehow someone asking about cruising that kinda journey has not really spent a bunch of time with them onboard to begin with....


OR, they're nuts.


----------



## sailaway21

...a conclusion most of us arrived at with the first encounter with the "dog lady". (g)


----------



## Giulietta

I am for having interesting threads revived...


----------



## painkiller

Hey, Giu! Did you check out the hit count on this thread before posting? It would be funny to see how many moths have been drawn to the flame (including myself).


----------



## sailingdog

Not the Genius Bull Dogs Thread again...!!!!!


----------



## tdw

sailingdog said:


> Not the Genius Bull Dogs Thread again...!!!!!


Come on now. This was one of the finest.

we also need to resurect Cape Cod Phyllis.

Anything is better than the drivel being spouted in Off Topic at the moment.uke


----------



## Sapperwhite

tdw said:


> Come on now. This was one of the finest.
> 
> we also need to resurect Cape Cod Phyllis.
> 
> *Anything is better than the drivel being spouted in Off Topic at the moment*.uke


What? You don't like my true meaning of Halloween?!?!?

uke
uke
uke
uke


----------



## sailaway21

Some of the Wombat's finest hours occurred in the Battle of Cape Cod. It was glorious to watch the small furry warrior battle his way through the breaking surf to repulse the fascist invader. (although the episode afterwards, where someone recommended dry-cleaning to remove the salt from his coat, turned out less well than might have been hoped!)


----------



## sailingdog

Sway-

If they did dry clean the fuzzy one, it would explain a lot...


----------



## belliegirl2

Too frickin funny,

I was about to revive this thread last week. I thought id get keelhauled. 

Long live the bulldog thread


----------



## tdw

Dem were de days....when Wombat was young and sleak of pelt, a spring in his step , glint in his eyes , wet of nose and leaded of pencil...

once blonde young and fast, sadly now passed into the sphere of the older and better insured.....


----------



## Sapperwhite

tdw said:


> ....leaded of pencil.....


they make a pill for that now, may also revive the glint of eye and spring of step...provided you put the pill to good use

.... no not like that! put the sheep down


----------



## tdw

Sapperwhite said:


> they make a pill for that now, may also revive the glint of eye and spring of step...provided you put the pill to good use
> 
> .... no not like that! put the sheep down


Ok...so no sheep.....what about this one.....hmmmm...ow.....sheesh that one had horns......


----------



## sailingdog

tdw said:


> Ok...so no sheep.....what about this one.....hmmmm...ow.....sheesh that one had horns......


All I have to say is EWE!!!!


----------



## Giulietta

Ho Ho Ho 

Merry Christmas You Wackos!!!


----------



## CBinRI

camaraderie said:


> Hey..Dogsailors...next time you ask for an opinion...do it on:
> www.tellmewhatiwanttohear.com
> 
> I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for over there!


I know I'm a couple of years behind but lol.


----------



## Valiente

Haven't those damn dogs drowned yet?


----------



## hasuehounds

ianhlnd said:


> You gotta be jokin right? No person in their right mind would take two dogs on an extended cruise. Two days at sea you'd be slippin and slidin in dog crap, not to mention sea sickness, the additional water requirements, the different entry requirements for other countries, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Ihave two king charles cavaliers onboard. I am not sliping and sliding on dog crap either! Both are trained for wee pads when we cant go ashore. NO places weve gone out of the US has denyed us entry with the dogs, infact few places have quarentten. Both dogs never get seasick. They eat a preportioned food and we keep 6months worth at a time stored in sealed bins, waste disposal is easy on deck we wash off (that is not often, the pads are thrown in burnable trash) water they have in am and pm..
> To read your note shows you not only are a selfish person who has no interest in sharing your life with a dog who would give you company and whose friendship has many rewards. YOu also appear to be so lazy and thoughtless to say such a horrible thing of keeping a live animal only to have dinner in 2 weeks at sea
> what a jerk! Your note didnt sound like joking..
> 
> Kathleen
> s/v Legacy
> Exuma, Bahamas (just cruising with 2 dogs)
> 
> :hothead


----------



## sailingdog

Kathleen-

Ian may be an old curmudgeon, but he is far from selfish, lazy or thoughtless. You might do well to read a bit more before unleashing both barrels on one of the more liked members of sailnet. 

His point about various countries having strict regulations is a valid one, even if not your experience with them.


----------



## denby

Kathleen,

I have always had dogs, have two now. But I have never heard of a King Charles Cavalier. What size dog is it? And what were they bread for? Do you have a pic? 

Thanks.


----------



## painkiller

denby said:


> And what were they bread for?


Sandwiches is my only guess. Buh dum dum...Thank you, folks. I'll be here all week. Tip your waitress, try the veal, etc. etc.


----------



## hasuehounds

First to answer someones question on this list. King charles cavaliers are spanials (toy spanials) mine look like the spanials on sex and the city if youve seen that show? They are not toys they are about 25lbs and 15in tall, my older girl uraine is 5 and my younger girl eve is 3.
Now having two dogs on a boat. We recently were harbored in nassau, bahamas, the marina we were at has had numberous breakins on the boats there. Dispite security and fencing there are gangs in nassau and we knew of two boats that were robbed while we were there. We werent? WHY?
we have two dogs, the slightest noise out of the ordinary both my girls go on alert and wake me, they only bark at things that are dangerous or should someone attempt to come aboard, i swear uraine sleeps with one eye open shes so sensitive about noise. They never bark at anyone unless its someone they distrust. Ive bred whippets for 35yrs and had top winning best in show dogs, and i can tell you of all the other breeds who lived with the whippets (terriers , toys and other hounds) only my cavaliers have really alerted me to trouble danger and even fire!
Now on the subject of traveling (crusing ) to other countrys. Quarentine was abolished after 100years in Britian and its many protectorates. It was replaced with what is called a pet passport. If your traveling to any countrys that are under british flags you go to an international vet, order the passport, in the time you wait you have the dogs blood titer tested (that is sent to kansas state university overnighted) to see if the level is high enought to pass their requirements. If your dog has recived its rabies annually (either 1 or 3 yr) in its life it will pass and youll be granted the passport. YOU also have to microchip your dog that is part of the passport. the passport insures you to take your dog to those countrys like UK, and any british country who use to have quarentine its just like our passports and states health informtion, the chip number ect. If you do this its also wise to spend a few bucks and buy a chip reader we have one on board it was not expensive
now part 2 of dogs abroad.. some countrys do not allow you to bring pets ashore, figi is one place i know. they just dont allow dogs. or cats.
part 3 if your traveling from the US you are going to need these things
your dogs shots up todate (each country has a website that tells you what they require in time limits on shots-like you cant do it 10days before you leave type thing at the last min, they have a window of time)
there are two types of health certificates, a state health form (from the state its issued in) and a interntional form, if your going to the bahamas, virgins and most places both are accepted
There is a date on the form of when you expect to be leaving, since cruisers dont have adjendas or time tables, you have the vet put in the date your to set sail, then on the top of the form in block letters your print your destination countries and dates possible to arrive
our paperwork has been honored with no issue in bahamas. I never had problems in virgins and that was without pet passports only doccuments.
The last thing is before you cruise with your pets, you have to do your homework, you look it up on line, or call the consulate or talk to someone like consulate general. 
When i shipped dogs world wide (over 30yrs) I always called as a courtesty to the consulate and asked for the canine section, they had someone who could answer my questions and give me information on how i could travel with a dog, how to export to another country should the dog be going and not me, how to move to another country by air or sea with a dog also. They are super nice people and many are dog and cat lovers too!
I still have friends at the italian and german consulates i made getting information to ship dogs to those places long long ago, well before it was ready available on internet!
But you do have to do the drill, shots, worming, up to date , heartworm and flea meds, you do have to stock up on medications, food and water . i do keep meds for the dogs like compazine for nausea, or antibiotics for infection, and always albon and flagyl to combat issues of diareaa (as well as immonium ad) I keep a kit just for the dogs, much like my medical kit, it has the same stuff my med kit has like sutures, dental equiptment, and medications, bandages,splints all sorts of stuff
both dogs are on heartworm monthly and flea meds monthly( i keep those in storage baggies and you can buy them in bulk on line as i do, its cheaper than 1-800 pet meds btw.. shop around
For potty i do use wee wee pads, i buy two sizes about 400 in a box of each that is 6months supply, i recommend dh medical for those thru amazon
i get the small size and a large size as well.. little training is needed for those pads btw they are treated with something and my dogs have gone on them since babys, ive babysat cavaliers who never used them, and saw them and instantly took to them.. i keep one plastic bag for their trash
if im diligent these pads to break awy from the plastic so you can seperate garbage too! they are very handy when changing oil btw so aborbant
so they are kind of muti funciton type thing..the wee wee pads come in paks of 10-20 in hermeically sealed baggies.. 
I dont use the rug or the deck.. rugs mold and smell and the deck its not always easy to wash off unless you haul water up and scrub, id prefer easy clean up
lastly what you put in is what you get out! Feed good dog food, never scraps and never sweets.. I feed a mix of iams chicken and eucanuba tiny bits.. my girls love it have a specific amt they eat a day and never feel hungry, their poops are firm as its good food.. feed cheap get a poor soupy stool.. I dont belive in feeding human food, raw diets or organ meats to dogs, all three have issues i personally wont deal with or wish to avoid
yes dogs do get colestorol problems (from organ meats) they do get gas eating to fast or too much sugar in the food, they get heart disease, and all the same diseases we get. With good care my cavaliers (since they have been tested clear of heart issues) will live till their in their teens and maybe to 20 with good care.(that is close to what most people live to in their late 70s or 80s)
Again dog sailors has a good point if you want to cruise then you plan to adjust to taking your dogs.. I can tell you many a cold night on the ICW i was glad they were aboard, they snuggled up and kept me warm when we were ancored and had no heat and it was 40F out...
they have protected me and alerted me to danger, eve is sensitive to engine noises its save us a few times belive me
and they are good company and help you make many new friends

oh i forgot someone asked if countrys restrict by breeds or ban breeds of dogs/ NO they dont. they just want health records and a place to check that the dogs are who they say they are? 
only the airlines ban certian breeds from travel and that is because its dangerous to those close faced breeds to travel on air lines in cargo holds
bull terriers are not included
bull dogs are as they are brachical nosed dogs, also bull dogs have other issues with travel.
i hope everyone got their answers, if you need to know a specific country go to the countrys home page and look it up, each one has a section on dogs, agriculture or import export and its under one of those titles
i agree with dogsailors it would take yrs to write down all the stuff for dogs.. but there is a book you can read ILATA (its the airline rules) most countrys guidelines are in it, ask anyone who works in cargo they will give you an older copy or tell you how to get it, Ive had 5 copys of that book and sent dogs to 27countrys world wide including china and japan (two of the most difficult to send to
for photos our cavaliers go to http://www.solielcavaliers.com
youll see uraine, eve and stitch (stich is no longer with us)

Kathleen
s/v Legacy
exuma, bahamas


----------



## sailingdog

Denby-

They're yippy spaniel type dogs that look like this:










Apparently, proper spelling or grammar are something that Hasuehounds hasn't heard of or learned.


----------



## denby

Too small, the smallest dog I ever had was 70 pounds.


----------



## bljones

you named your dog "uraine"? on purpose?


----------



## CaptainForce

Schipperkes have a 300yr. history of being bred as boat dogs. Our schipperke, Zorro, as been aboard fulltime cruising for seven years. He barks at otther boats in the fog that we can only see on radar.
We don't need no stinking pee-pads! Aythya crew


----------



## craigtoo

How many days till spring?


----------



## denby

craigtoo said:


> How many days till spring?


Far too many.:laugher


----------



## sailingdog

way too many.


craigtoo said:


> How many days till spring?


----------



## Blether

dogsailors said:


> ... Has anyone done any cruising with a bully? ... Any info would be a great help.


I once went to sea with a bully, but it was OK after I stood up to her a couple of times.

Newfies are more friendly than smart, but labradors ? I guess being so dumb is why they're favoured as guide dogs ? I mean, 'Labrador'. 'Newfoundland'. Salty sort of names, no ? 'Bulldog' ? It's not a pony you need, it's a herd of steers.

Hasuedogs - don't pay any attention to these macho sailor men - they're just over-compensatiing for the nasty secret things they get up to amongst themselves when they're at sea. For your emergency grab bag, I can recommend a copy of the new Korean cookbook, '101 ways to wok your dog'.

Fair winds to ya !


----------



## xort

blather, nice fake post


----------



## xort

hasue
That last post was well done, despite a few spell errors. Ignore the naysayers. Your first several posts did come out of left field tho...


----------



## painkiller




----------



## chucklesR

Can't you guys find a real thread to post in?


----------



## xort

chucklesR said:


> Can't you guys find a real thread to post in?


Is that all you learned over at SA?


----------



## painkiller

Now, Chuckles, this happens to be a very important thread about a topic that is near and deer [sic] to many of our hearts. We'll have no tomfoolery from the likes of YOU, mister.


----------



## TxLnghrn

Kathleen, 
Don't let these snowbound neadrethals ruin your enjoyment and fun. I for one am planning on taking my potbellied pig cruising with me. His name is Melville.  

Do you have any knowledge on quarentine requirements for other pets than dogs? I cannot seem to find much information anywhere. Do you think your consulate contacts could help me? 

Awaiting your insights,
Michael


----------



## baileyrace

I am here to get my post count nearer to ten.


----------



## craigtoo

baileyrace said:


> I am here to get my post count nearer to ten.


Try these threads!

Ignore

lot of fun over there!


----------



## ckgreenman

craigtoo said:


> Try these threads!
> 
> Ignore
> 
> lot of fun over there!


Hmmm I'm sensing an ignore revival....


----------



## painkiller

Just when I thought I was out......_they pulled me back in_!


----------



## sailingdog

TXLngHrn-

I was gonna say, you've gained a bit of weight, and the Rogaine is working, then I realized it wasn't you.


----------



## Blether

Hasue: joking aside, you put together a great post with lots of detailed and worthwhile information. It was all totally relevant to the thread topic... which may have been your mistake ;-)

Xort: Thank-you so much.

Painkiller: I used to have a motto that went 'suck it and see'. Be careful. Someone might see you.


----------



## hvacfellow

*newbie in awe*

I am in awe of of this group. You guys are awesome. I will probably ask some foolish question in the future like the `dog lady` did. Please treat me as gently as you did her.

It would seem that when it comes to fury-four-legged-friends, people throw logic and reason out the window or porthole.

Myself, I am planing on cruising the world and I am looking forward to spending time with my wife and paying attention to her. She will remember the mid-ocean sunsets, the rough seas, the potlucks, the new friends, and all the little points in between.

I don't think that a dog owner will share a beer with his four legged friend and regail in the stories acquired through years of cruising. And if he does...look out.

The rational person would agree that the activities associated cruising with a dog only detract from the cruising experience: washing s..t off the deck, cleaning doggy vomit from the cracks and crevises midship, trying like hell to get rid of that funcky smell (you know...the smell that you just cannot figure where the source is), cleaning hair from just about everywhere (intentional rhyme), filling out doggy forms,.....and the list goes on.

I wish you all smooth sailing.

Regards,
HVACfellow


----------



## camaraderie

The hounds of hell will be on you for that post HVAC...(or at least a pot-bellied longhorn pig)!


----------



## camaraderie

I just had this great Chinese, New Years dinner and over dessert, I thought of this thread....









:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## sailingdog

Cam-

Just for you:


----------



## HermitScott

*Do9*

You really don't sleep saildog. What do you do for a living that allows you to galavant the web all night?


----------



## sailingdog

Right now, I'm troubleshooting a website I am developing... UGH...


HermitScott said:


> You really don't sleep saildog. What do you do for a living that allows you to galavant the web all night?


----------



## HermitScott

This thread is like 2 years old! I asked similar questions on another boat site about my dog, he is a genius schnauzzer. (that's the breed...genius schnauzzer) I am completely irrational about him too (just like the crazy dog lady). I would get rid of my boat before I would get rid of my dog. 
I thought it was hilarious when she called saildog a stupid american over him saying her dogs breed maybe considered vicious. 
Anyway I am trying to devise a way for him to get up on deck from the cabin, maybe an elevator. Maybe not an elevator but I have the steps in my shop right now trying to devise a way to make them more genius schnauzzer friendly.


----------



## PBzeer

Perhaps a handle on his back. Then you can just grab and toss


----------



## sailingdog

Hermit-

try making a ramp... You'd be surprised at how steep a ramp a dog can climb.... not so good for people..but dogs do fine on them...having two extra feet and all.

Of course, if you have a smaller variant of genius schnauzzer...give PBz's handle a try.


HermitScott said:


> This thread is like 2 years old! I asked similar questions on another boat site about my dog, he is a genius schnauzzer. (that's the breed...genius schnauzzer) I am completely irrational about him too (just like the crazy dog lady). I would get rid of my boat before I would get rid of my dog.
> I thought it was hilarious when she called saildog a stupid american over him saying her dogs breed maybe considered vicious.
> Anyway I am trying to devise a way for him to get up on deck from the cabin, maybe an elevator. Maybe not an elevator but I have the steps in my shop right now trying to devise a way to make them more genius schnauzzer friendly.


----------



## xort

sheeesh...some serious hatred toward man's best friend!

If admiral didn't have asthma we would take a dog along. They are great to have around for many reasons...and food isn't one of them!

I guess cleaning a baby diaper would be reason for tossing babies overboard? Considering the support for abortion in ths country I suppose it could be. If wife gets seasick, toss her over too?


----------



## HermitScott

*Dog Handle*

Way ahead of you on the dog handle. That was our first trip kayaking last summer. After he got over his fear of water we didn't even put it on him anymore. We had a really good dog psycologist help him with the fear of water. But at $100 an hour 5 times a week it was getting expensive. 
There was a story of a guy down in Fla., his dog got nabbed by a shark. The guy dove in and punched the shark and the shark let go. The dog lived. 
I wonder if the guy was like 'what was I thinkning?' after the fact. It was probably just instinct to save his dog. 
Some people don't understand the whole psyco irrational love people have for their dogs. I don't understand how people love the thought of having kids so much that they actually choose to have them.

(Just to be clear, I was the dog psycologist. I didn't charge $100 an hour and my method of getting him over his fear was to throw in him in enough times that eventually it wasn't that big of deal to him.)


----------



## painkiller

Blether said:


> Painkiller: I used to have a motto that went 'suck it and see'. Be careful. Someone might see you.


I bet you were real popular in the locker room. I sure don't want to know what you ended up finding out in there. Yeesh. I'm not even sure what you're talking about, but it's disturbing whatever it is.


----------



## Ilenart

*Man barbeques pet dog, no charges laid*

Sorry fellas, but when I saw this article I could'nt help to resurrect this old thread. 

Man barbeques pet dog, no charges laid

A New Zealand man who cooked his pet dog in a backyard pit cannot be prosecuted, because it was killed humanely.

The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals says inspectors arrived at the South Auckland home to find the pitbull terrier-cross skinned, gutted, and partially charred.

The puzzled owner, Paea Taufa, says dog is a delicacy in Tonga and he had knocked it unconscious with a blow to the head before slitting its throat.

The SPCA says cultural differences aside, it is unacceptable.

But killing a dog is not illegal in New Zealand if the animal is slaughtered swiftly and painlessly.

- AAP​Man barbeques pet dog, no charges laid - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## knothead

Well, there ya go. You may have just pointed out one of the best reasons to go "Cruising with bull dogs" 
No refrigeration necessary.


----------



## denby

Hummm, how does dog taste?


----------



## St Anna

Response just for Denby.....A bit like chinese takeaway or so I hear....


----------



## Stumpie

St Anna said:


> Response just for Denby.....A bit like chinese takeaway or so I hear....


Sorry for resurrecting a zombie thread, but I just found this and read through it. Did anyone notice that the OP lied about the dogs actual breeds? On Sailing Anarchy, she admitted that one is a bull terrier (think that old 'Spuds McKenzie dog), but the other is a "Staffie", which is a coy little euphemism for "pit bull". Pit owners do this constantly, they lie about the dog's real breed in order to try to get around the anti pit bull laws.

Good luck with that, lady, taking a Pit Bull abroad.

Edited to add: Yep, sure enough, here is a blurb from her blog shortly after they got to Mexico "The dogs are good and enjoy sunbathing and starting fights with mexican dogs." I'm sure that's made them real popular down there, bringing a couple of vicious pits into the country that sure enough start attacking the local's dogs.


----------



## Stumpie

Oh, and a recent update on her myspace [EDIT] indicates that one pit bull got a huge rash and they had to go all the way back to San Diego.

Then the other pit bull (the piggy fat one) ended up getting three teeth removed which cost them $800. Wonder if the poor mutt got hurled across the cabin during weather, or maybe fell down the companionway and smashed his teeth out? Sad for the dog.

Next, they got a speeding ticket in their dingy and ended up at the "police dock".

And finally, her husband left and divorced her. So now she is sitting in Mexico City watching the pit bulls attack other dogs.


----------



## smackdaddy

Wow - nice detective work stumps.


----------



## artbyjody

Don't understand the fuss - Basset Hounds weigh more or the same than the average Bull dog - I have had three at one time sailing with me for weekends at a time. 

Both personalities of the breeds - just want to be close to the owner. Nope not great rail meat as they prefer the high side, but having either onboard is about owner understanding and doing some heavy lifting - which can be adverted if you train them right. 

My Bassets for example know before hand the posture they have to take before being lifted in a raised truck or being lifted or dropped down a 8 foot drop...

Just FYI - lifting a large animal - hand hands behind the hind hind legs and hands before the front legs - prevents back fatigue as you can cradle them. This thread is stupid and without any factual evidence other than breed and personal experience.

Yes, large / weighted dogs with short footed statures take more work - but have more ability and spunk than a taco chihuahua...Doesn't mean they can't advantage or enjoy the sailing life - do you compare you SO the same?


----------



## St Anna

SO this is how Sailing Dog , (who plays with a cat) got started....

Do owners start to look like their boats? - or worse...smell like em?


----------



## artbyjody

St Anna said:


> SO this is how Sailing Dog , (who plays with a cat) got started....
> 
> Do owners start to look like their boats? - or worse...smell like em?


Dogs, birds cats, etc - all take the behavior of their owners., hell even my koi do..This is such a ******** thread ...


----------



## Stumpie

Geez, if these people didn't want to come across as trailer trash, they should not have publshed that. 

I have nothing against fishing at all, I do it myself, but I felt a little sick by the way they were insulting and taunting the fish. Sounded very sadistic. Gee, no surprise there why they chose pit bulls as their breed of choice, at least when they're bored they can watch their pits attack other dogs and laugh about it.

Oh and what the heck is with her insisting in dumping all their precious stove fuel all over the fish? You can hear hubby begging her not to waste all their fuel, she she just keeps dumping it on the fish saying that the fuel with kill it. Whaa?


----------



## Stillraining

I feel for the young girl!

And we wonder why we have a youth problem in America.. Because we have a parent problem..

Here is living proof Evolution is nothing but misguided theory...this gene pool would have been culled out long ago if not.


----------



## artbyjody

Stillraining said:


> And we wonder why we have a youth problem in America.. Because we have a parent problem..
> 
> Here is living proof Evolution is nothing but misguided theory...this gene pool would have been culled out long ago if not.


so right..


----------



## tdw

No damn it I didn't.....wish I had....

St Anna....in this case the S should really have stood for 'sinking'.


----------



## mitiempo

Stolen from My Space:
By the way this is the funniest thread i have ever read.


----------



## KeelHaulin

Stumpie said:


> Oh and what the heck is with her insisting in dumping all their precious stove fuel all over the fish? You can hear hubby begging her not to waste all their fuel, she she just keeps dumping it on the fish saying that the fuel with kill it. Whaa?


That's white trash marinade; AKA *c*_h_*ev*_ron_*iche* uke

I have not read this thread yet (and don't know if I can stomach 33 pages); but it is looking like the "dumb and dumber" of cruising!! Poor dogs; barbecuing them would be the humane thing to do considering their owners!!


----------



## smackdaddy

tdw said:


> Might I suggest a brace of Gerbils ?


Wow, I had no idea it was a "brace". I thought it was a "pride".


----------



## dogsailors

wow i mean wow you guys are are still sitting at your computers how old is this thread? I should win an award. and whats with the myspace stalking? Maybe you guys should get out a little more , take a vaction or something


----------



## dogsailors

oh yeah the youth in America thing too, such a upity white american comment get a grip see the world throw away your armchair and buy a boat


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey Arlette!! Whatup?

I just appreciate the fact that you've got the balls to come back here and throw down a bit. Good for you chika!

PS - wow it got quiet all the sudden.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Everyone, I am just going to say that I do not mind a discussion here. Heck, I do not even mind a heated discussion - but if it gets out of hand you know what I will do....

- CD


----------



## smackdaddy

CD, I just turned on the lights in FightClub. Don't you worry.


----------



## Stillraining

smackdaddy said:


> Hey Arlette!! Whatup?
> 
> I just appreciate the fact that you've got the balls to come back here and throw down a bit. Good for you chika!
> 
> PS - wow it got quiet all the sudden.


 Hubby's bio...No comment necessary...I rest my case.


----------



## smackdaddy

Well - regardless of all the hubbub in this thread DS, I'll say that I'm sorry to hear about the divorce. Seriously. That sucks.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## Stillraining

Well ..FWIW ..I'm generally totally against divorce but in this case its a step in the right direction.


----------



## smackdaddy

Still, dude - not cool.

I'm now curious about Stumpie. He's done great job of researching this and the neighbor-from-hell threads. Talk about outing.

What's next stumps? Wind and Solar?


----------



## Stumpie

smackdaddy said:


> CD, I just turned on the lights in FightClub. Don't you worry.


Wot is fightclub? Can we haz link?


----------



## Stillraining

smackdaddy said:


> Still, dude - not cool.
> 
> I'm now curious about Stumpie. He's done great job of researching this and the neighbor-from-hell threads. Talk about outing.
> 
> What's next stumps? Wind and Solar?


Smack...read the dudes self bio...the girl is seriously better off...she can do way better..and the kid (young girl on boat?) deserves way better ...Id say that's pretty darn cool!

But its just my opinion...Ill respect yours.


----------



## Stumpie

Cruisingdad said:


> Everyone, I am just going to say that I do not mind a discussion here. Heck, I do not even mind a heated discussion - but if it gets out of hand you know what I will do....
> 
> - CD


Agreed.

So, to stay on topic, the original question was something along the lines of "is taking two big pit bulls bluewater cruising on a 34-foot sailboat a good idea"?

Apparently not. The dogs were both injured in short order aboard the boat, and are now, not surprisingly, are attacking other people's pets at their first port of call. I would call that NOT a "good idea". I"m really surprised that Mexico let them in with the pits.

I am wondering about the one pit bull's "rash" in light of the woman's bizarre belief that you kill fish by dumping stove fuel on it....clearly that there is at least one confirmed, documented incident of her dumping toxic fluids on a living thing...what got dumped on the pit bull?


----------



## sailortjk1

Why won't the My Space link work for me?
I so want to see the video.


----------



## knothead

sailortjk1 said:


> Why won't the My Space link work for me?
> I so want to see the video.


Hopefully she had the sense enough to remove it.


----------



## Stumpie

knothead said:


> Hopefully she had the sense enough to remove it.


No, it's still there, try this link:

*[MODERATOR WARNING: The video link below contains unseemly language and images, which are inconsistent with the kind of content allowed on Sailnet. I doubt most members will find any value in following the link. My suggestion is to just skip it. If you follow the link nevertheless, remember that the video is not hosted by Sailnet, so view at your own risk. I would also recommend against following the link if children are present.]*

MySpace Video - arlette's Video Channel & Video Clips

What a skanky video. [EDIT]

Oh and who spells underwear as "underwair"??


----------



## Selkie60

What happened to the thread about having ponies on board?


----------



## smackdaddy

Stillraining said:


> Smack...read the dudes self bio...the girl is seriously better off...she can do way better..and the kid (young girl on boat?) deserves way better ...Id say that's pretty darn cool!
> 
> But its just my opinion...Ill respect yours.


Oh, I see what you mean. Yeah, the whole crack thing is a bit much. But, even so, divorce sucks...big. I hate to see anyone have to go through that crap.

PS - *HERE YOU GO* stumps. Knock yourself out.


----------



## T37Chef

That video is the funniest thing I have ever seen, you cant make this stuff up.

And theres more videos to watch...bawahahaha


----------



## Stumpie

smackdaddy said:


> PS - *HERE YOU GO* stumps. Knock yourself out.


Okay thanks. I'm really not here to bash anyone, I just found all three big trainwreck threads darkly fascinating - and was/am curious in a "where they are now?" way.


----------



## sailortjk1

Nice Moon Shot.


----------



## smackdaddy

Stumpie said:


> Okay thanks. I'm really not here to bash anyone, I just found all three big trainwreck threads darkly fascinating - and was/am curious in a "where they are now?" way.


Hey, I'm all about trainwrecks myself.

BTW - here was ConchyJoe back in the day:


----------



## mitiempo

Did it occur to anyone how strange it is that this is today's most active thread on Sailnet? I guess crazy sells as in the Gerry Springer show.
Brian


----------



## smackdaddy

Dude, crazy always sells...especially in off-season.


----------



## Stumpie

mitiempo said:


> Did it occur to anyone how strange it is that this is today's most active thread on Sailnet? I guess crazy sells as in the Gerry Springer show.
> Brian


I think it's the skankiness that's selling this one.

[EDIT]


----------



## sailortjk1

mitiempo said:


> Did it occur to anyone how strange it is that this is today's most active thread on Sailnet? I guess crazy sells as in the Gerry Springer show.
> Brian


Mi,
This thread was already 1-1/2 years into it before you even registered.

<O</O
Not so strange if you have been following along.

<O</O
If you ask me, this girl is a typical free bird; young and crazy, willing to try anything. Live off the land and the sea type of character. If she had been born in the sixties she would have been a hippie and living on a commune (or a boat).
 <O</O
<O</O
I still think what she is doing is crazy, but that's who she is and we can't tell her what to do. If we try, she is not going to listen. She seems to be the type of person that has to figure stuff out on her own.
<O</O


----------



## chris_gee

They are clearly inexperienced at fishing and got excited as many do. It seems an american thing to kill or stun a fish by pouring alcohol on the gills. Probably as they are unfamiliar with iki sticks. Whether or not it is meant to be methyl alcohol I don't know. I suspect not but the confusion is understandable.
I have heard similar language from a highly ranked politician when catching fish. Perhaps he needed to release a lot of frustration from maintaining a very proper public face.
Sure the video needed editing but it captures the excitement of novices catching a fish.
The young woman had a tough start to life, and I think it does little credit to those who are so quick to attack her.


----------



## tdw

I'm probably guilty of fanning this fire. To be honest didn't for a moment thing that our favourite pet owner would actually be looking in on SailNet but there you go. You'd have to admit though, when people put there lives up on a public forum, open to any and everybody, how on earth do they get off complaining when other people then have a look ? Stalking ? Only if messages and comments that are way out of order are being posted to the site. 

Nonetheless, my comments were insensitive. I apologise for making them. Quite frankly one of the other mods should have expressed disapproval. They didn't , but I am guilty of personal abuse particularly as this is not an OT thread.

Language in the videos and all that carry on is nothing you wouldn't hear on any fishing boat so lets face it that's really no big deal. Sounds somewhat sterotypical good ol' boy but such it is. I'm not at all sure I approve of the manner they went about the fishing but compared to shooting harpoons at whales I'd think it pretty minor.

Have to admit though....those dogs sure don't look as if they are suffering. I still don't like dogs on board but to each his own. 

Hopefully this die down again , and soon. Otherwise CD will have to take me outside and give me a good talking to.  If it doesn't , or if it gets out of hand then either the thread will be locked or moved to OT.


----------



## eherlihy

sailortjk1 said:


> Why won't the My Space link work for me?
> I so want to see the video.


No - you don't...


----------



## dogsailors

you guys can find me on facebook too Ill let you know when my travelers website is up and running


----------



## dogsailors

damn i just relized that there are over 19,000 posts to this thread


----------



## eherlihy

dogsailors said:


> damn i just relized that there are over 19,000 posts to this thread


Actually, ther are over 19K VIEWS of this thread.

I believe that this will be post #370


----------



## dogsailors

my bad


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey DS, serious question here...now that you've done it what would you tell yourself on that first post now? After all the opinionated spew over the past year...I'd actually rather hear it from you now that you have the actual experience.

PS - Is the surfing in Chile all that?


----------



## knothead

smackdaddy said:


> Hey DS, serious question here...now that you've done it, and after all the opinionated spew over the past year...what would you tell yourself on that first post now? I'd actually rather hear from you now that you have the actual experience.
> 
> PS - Is the surfing in Chile all that?


Smack, that truly is a serious and, may I add thoughtful question. I must say, you do have panache and style.


----------



## smackdaddy

knothead said:


> Smack, that truly is a serious and, may I add thoughtful question. I must say, you do have panache and style.


Yeah, I get that a lot.


----------



## CalebD

Another question from enquiring minds: How did that fish taste after you soaked it in de-natured Alcohol? I have heard that Rum is the thing to stun and kill fish with not de-natured alcohol which happens to be toxic to people. 
Don't ever cook with anything you would not consume on it's own. 
Apparently you spend a lot of time just doing stuff and not researching it to death on the web like some of us. Good for you. I read that Absolute Vodka is preferred by dying fish by 9:1 whereas dentists don't seem to give a shyte.
Good wine, good rum, good crack, good weed are all acceptable but de-natured anything is just not right!
Did the bull dog lick up the blood from what appeared to be a Mexican Tunny (Tuna for you)?
Welcome back to your thread BTW. 
Howz Chile treating you? Are you the only hot tamale down there or am I just imagining this ever happened? 
I kind of like a chick with a tan howz yours working out? How dem dawgs doin'?
Have fun and be yo'self.
Over and out.


----------



## chall03

This Thread is now I think one of my all time Sailnet classics....

At the same time it is giving me good cause to ponder why I bother here and what good this place really does achieve.

DS huge Kudos to you girl. I think you have some real spirit and damn I like that. 

Now I probably wouldn't sail with a dog, and heck I do love them, but yeah I would really of been a naysayer back in the day DS, another friggin Sailnet armchair circumnavigator on here telling you your crazy, the cruelty, the practical implications, please make sure you strap an EPIRB to your both your dog's butts ya da ya da ya da 

BUT........... I just had an epiphany.You just did it, and heck it worked for you....

I can here my Grandma's voice reminding me live and let live. Telling me each to there own..... reminding me A critic is someone who never actually goes to the battle, yet who afterwards comes out shooting the wounded...

Every real cruising sailor I know starts most advice giving sessions with 'Now this is what worked for us, but what ever works for you' 

Isn't that the cruising mantle guys?? 

I actually post here very rarely now. I have decided I have plenty of cynicism and negativity to contend with in my real life, and I think given the choice I would actually prefer to be DS than a member of the Sailnet gallery. 

I think this summer I am going to be out there on the water and in the sun guys , probably making mistakes that would bring choruses of SN disapproval....


----------



## smackdaddy

chall03 said:


> Every real cruising sailor I know starts most advice giving sessions with 'Now this is what worked for us, but what ever works for you'
> 
> Isn't that the cruising mantle guys??


+1 Chall.

Good to see you around mate.


----------



## smackdaddy

What's interesting about this thread is that now DS IS an experienced cruiser. She's now the person she was looking for in her first post. And I think that's Chall's point...and why I'm interested in her perspective.

The thing is, there are certain areas in sailing that are indeed empirical. And these things can actually HAVE informed experts because they ARE empirical.

However, so much of sailing is extremely subjective. No one can own these areas...though many times certain chumps think they do. What is safe and practical to one will be dangerous and impractical to another.

These experts that dispense advice dripping with cynicism and condescension, especially in subjective areas, are maybe entertaining on some level...but are hardly worth taking seriously. Then when group-think comes in behind them - it gets ugly.

I disagree with you Chall as to what SN "is". There are lots of great sailors on here giving great advice without the vitriol. The cynicism and negativity have really chilled as of late. There's a lot to learn here about sailing...especially for newbs.

So, with your epiphany, when you're not out actually sailing, you'll find this place a lot more chill than it was a year ago when guys were trashing DS about being someone that would dare to abuse a dog while at the same time offering up recipes to cook and eat one.


----------



## Stillraining

In all fairness though Smack..She steered the OP in the wrong direction by misinforming ( Lying ) about the breed of dog in the first place...There is a world of difference between a Bully and the agility of the two dogs she really does have in their ability to handle the oscillating real estate.

If ya start out on the wrong foot dont expect to land on the right one


Just my opinion on the matter...


----------



## blt2ski

like the halloween series of bad horror movies.......this thread keeps going and going and going........now where is that energizer bunny?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## erps

> If ya start out on the wrong foot dont expect to land on the right one


Oh! I gotta remember that one. Good one Scott.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Everybody seen my cruising companion??? Now THAT is a bulldog... or a pot belly pig. Not sure, really. Depends on the depth of her food bowl that day!!!


----------



## Stillraining

erps said:


> Oh! I gotta remember that one. Good one Scott.


Does it win me a ride on your boat?..:laugher


----------



## Cruisingdad

Stillraining said:


> Does it win me a ride on your boat?..:laugher


Did you bring a gun? You should know that ERPS is VERY anti-gun. HEHE!

- Brian


----------



## JohnRPollard

*Some Cleaning Up*

Folks,

I went back and removed some material that was recently added to this thread.

As a general rule, Sailnet does not allow the posting of personal information about other members. It doesn't matter if that personal information is available on other public websites -- we don't host it here unless the member posts it themselves or gives express permission. The O.P. may have a page at some other social networking website, but you'll have to go there to see what it contains.

Also, this is a family oriented website. We try to avoid profanity/obscenities and other inappropriate content, such as (in this case) graphic descriptions of human or animal anatomy. So we ask that you keep that in mind when posting.

Thanks.


----------



## Stillraining

That aint no crusing dog CD thats an anchor!!...:laugher 

Now this is a crusing dog...see proper atire and everything...she is even on look out..


----------



## JohnRPollard

smackdaddy said:


> Hey DS, serious question here...now that you've done it what would you tell yourself on that first post now? After all the opinionated spew over the past year...I'd actually rather hear it from you now that you have the actual experience.
> 
> PS - Is the surfing in Chile all that?


Smack,

She already reported back on her experience, quite some time ago.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/29867-cruising-bull-dogs-26.html


----------



## JohnRPollard

chall03 said:


> This Thread is now I think one of my all time Sailnet classics....
> 
> At the same time it is giving me good cause to ponder why I bother here and what good this place really does achieve.....
> 
> I actually post here very rarely now. I have decided I have plenty of cynicism and negativity to contend with in my real life, and I think given the choice I would actually prefer to be DS than a member of the Sailnet gallery.
> 
> I think this summer I am going to be out there on the water and in the sun guys , probably making mistakes that would bring choruses of SN disapproval....


Chall,

Painting with the broadstroke today?

In defense of Sailnet and its members, I'll point out that recently a half dozen or so pages have been added to this thread. Regardless of how one views it, the fact is this is an old thread and the bulk of it -- thirty some odd pages -- contains commentary largely by members who rarely or no longer post to Sailnet. So if you're referring to that material, not to worry -- unless you're a frequent visitor to the websites to which they've decamped.

Here's hoping you have a great summer of sailing. It would warm the hearts of those of us weathering northern hemisphere winter to hear about your adventures.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Hey Chall,

Let's make sure you and I post pics of us in bathing suits and swimming/basking in the sun about the middle of January. THat will warm their spirits, I am sure (evil laugh).

In all seriousness, John is right on target. Even Smack said it: Most of those people are gone anyways - although I would welcome their return as would everyone else if they wished it. But that is what a forum is: a place of opinions. Within reason, it does not make anyone's wrong/right, you just have to take them in stride. I also will come out and openly say that I do agree with many of the comments made. Those particular dogs are not a great choice for cruising. And just because you made it and got away with it does not make it the right decision or a good decision.

Of course, this is coming from a guy going cruising on a production boat and with a true bulldog... so who am I to speak!??? HEHE! 

I enjoy having you around here and Sailnet would not be as good a place without you. Go have TDW buy you a drink or two. In fact, I know where his boat is moored and you can sneak aboard and get all you want for free....

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

Stillraining said:


> That aint no crusing dog CD thats an anchor!!...:laugher
> 
> Now this is a crusing dog...see proper atire and everything...she is even on look out..


Pfft. That ain't no cruising dog. Check this out: Doubles as the family pet AND a second floation device should the boat sink!!! You see that fat on that dog!!!! Fat floats like styrofoam!! Who needs a liferaft when you can grab ahold of this puppy!!!


----------



## Stillraining

OK ,,Ok you have got me on that one....but mine dose double duty too.

I mean just one look at this ferocious guard dog will send any RPG toting pirate want-a-be scurring.


----------



## blt2ski

WOOF WOOF! bark bark?!?!?!?!


----------



## erps

A proper boat dog:


----------



## Cruisingdad

Stillraining said:


> OK ,,Ok you have got me on that one....but mine dose double duty too.
> 
> I mean just one look at this ferocious guard dog will send any RPG toting pirate want-a-be scurring.


Wow! You better be careful who you invite onboard with that feroucios animal. SOmebody might lose a toe nail! HEHE! Difference is that the bulldog would sleep right through it!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

BTW, Hasn't this thread turned into a proper hijacking!??!! 

Brian


----------



## dogsailors

CalebD said:


> Another question from enquiring minds: How did that fish taste after you soaked it in de-natured Alcohol? I have heard that Rum is the thing to stun and kill fish with not de-natured alcohol which happens to be toxic to people.
> Don't ever cook with anything you would not consume on it's own.
> Apparently you spend a lot of time just doing stuff and not researching it to death on the web like some of us. Good for you. I read that Absolute Vodka is preferred by dying fish by 9:1 whereas dentists don't seem to give a shyte.
> Good wine, good rum, good crack, good weed are all acceptable but de-natured anything is just not right!
> Did the bull dog lick up the blood from what appeared to be a Mexican Tunny (Tuna for you)?
> Welcome back to your thread BTW.
> Howz Chile treating you? Are you the only hot tamale down there or am I just imagining this ever happened?
> I kind of like a chick with a tan howz yours working out? How dem dawgs doin'?
> Have fun and be yo'self.
> Over and out.


We did eat the fish , a pacific bonito and I have to say I was very excited that we had finally caught something after 400 miles of sailing at 8 knots +. I also agree that booze would have been perferable for the fishes sake , but like I said we were already a few days out,believe me I needed the rum to ignore my husbands nagging. Chile was great, I am planning on moving back some day. Currently I am in culinary school in Charleston trying to sell the farm so I can be foot loose and fancy free once more. I am racing with a boat named Celadon and hope to be in panama next year. My ex has the dogs so, I am now available as a seasoned crew member.


----------



## Cruisingdad

blt2ski said:


> WOOF WOOF! bark bark?!?!?!?!


Jaysus Marty...

At least put a spiked collar on that dog or some chain or something!!! You are going to have all the tough sailors on this forum looking at that picture and going, "Aaaahhhhh... how sweet!"

Do you know how quickly a captain loses the respect of his crew when they hear him mutter those words?? You are gong to be responsible for a-many-a mutiny!! How can you live with yourself!??

Brian


----------



## chall03

JohnRPollard said:


> Chall,
> 
> Painting with the broadstroke today?


Probably was a little JRP yes.

I am sorry, my post may have sounded a bit like an general attack on Sailnet and all here. It wasn't. There are people here, several that really inspire me and that I hold in the highest esteem. It says alot actually that the mods here would all feature in this category.

Rather when I say that I don't want to be part of 'the Sailnet Gallery' what I mean is that I don't want to become a particular type of member, I find there is also something insideous about forums in general, it is just too easy to come on here and be an armchair naysayer.

Smack, maybe your right and the naysayers are all gone. I have kinda lost track and interest in who is boycotting what forum and why.

CD, I am going to patch the hole in the dinghy, and go in search for a hippie on a steel old shoe, and lets see if I can get into his wine stores


----------



## dogsailors

arlette (Arlette Park) | MySpace


----------



## blt2ski

Bran,

No I have no worries about putting that pic of winston in this here forum! he needs no chains, spikes etc. Hopefully, about march, start looking in a nation rag, you might see this very pic! so how should I feel about that one?!?!?!?!?!

marty


----------



## smackdaddy

chall03 said:


> Smack, maybe your right and the naysayers are all gone. I have kinda lost track and interest in who is boycotting what forum and why.


Well I don't know that they're ALL gone. But it sure has gotten a lot more cool around here.

I know several old dudes think that a lot of bad "advice" is being given, blah, blah. But that's just because I'm telling people that they should feel just fine sailing an oversized trashbag across the Atlantic. But that's just me.

Luckily there are great salts here that provide good advice - shooting down anything I say - without the attitude.


----------



## Stillraining

erps said:


> A proper boat dog:


Dang Ray....where did you dig that up from....That aint no dog that's a Chupracabra....

Or is that Arlette's dog with the rash?


----------



## painkiller

That dog may be blind, but it still knows it's ugly.


----------



## erps

It's too sexy for its fur.


----------



## eherlihy

Stillraining said:


> OK ,,Ok you have got me on that one....but mine dose double duty too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean just one look at this ferocious guard dog will send any RPG toting pirate want-a-be scurring.


So is that double duty as guard dog and dust bunny?


----------



## denby

Cruisingdad said:


> Pfft. That ain't no cruising dog. Check this out: Doubles as the family pet AND a second floation device should the boat sink!!! You see that fat on that dog!!!! Fat floats like styrofoam!! Who needs a liferaft when you can grab ahold of this puppy!!!


Oh, that's your dog? I thought that was you cuddling to your wife.


----------



## Stillraining

eherlihy said:


> So is that double duty as guard dog and dust bunny?


Ya...its my wife's dog...I like it allot now but when she first got it I would tie it to a stick and take it for a walk around the house when she wasn't home.


----------



## mitiempo

Here's a good choice for a sailing dog - a Schipperke. They like the water, are very protective and quite small. My neighbor on a large powerboat has one. Barks a bit though. 
Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

blt2ski said:


> Bran,
> 
> No I have no worries about putting that pic of winston in this here forum! he needs no chains, spikes etc. Hopefully, about march, start looking in a nation rag, you might see this very pic! so how should I feel about that one?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> marty


How about leathers and a pirate hat? At least do something to toughen him up!

HEHE!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

erps said:


> A proper boat dog:


HOLY CRAP! IT IS SAILINGDOG!!! Can't you see that dog saying, "Welcome to Sailnet! Don't forget to follow the link in my signature..."

HEHE! Just kidding SD.

Brian


----------



## blt2ski

Ok Brian,

Just for you!









He is about 8 weeks old when this pic was taken, he still gets the same gleam in his eye 9 months pulling on a toy!

Marty


----------



## erps

Our portable emergency boat rations, Buddy, is always winking at the girls.


----------



## painkiller

Cruisingdad said:


> HOLY CRAP! IT IS SAILINGDOG!!! Can't you see that dog saying, "Welcome to Sailnet! Don't forget to follow the link in my signature..."
> 
> HEHE! Just kidding SD.
> 
> Brian


No, this dog has more hair than Sailingdog!


----------



## Cruisingdad

painkiller said:


> No, this dog has more hair than Sailingdog!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## belliegirl2

*I love this thread*

At least once a year I have to re-read through the whole thing.

Long live the Bull dog thread.


----------



## jrd22

Holy Mother of God Ray, that is the absolute, beyond a shadow of a doubt, ugliest dog ever! I'm gonna have nightmares for weeks  . That makes Buster look like a good dog.


----------



## sailingdog

You and CD can just BITE ME... Bastardo Sujos both...

I'd point out that I have photos of you from the Annapolis meet and I do have photoshop loaded on this machine... so you've been warned....


painkiller said:


> No, this dog has more hair than Sailingdog!


----------



## painkiller

sailingdog said:


> You and CD can just BITE ME... Bastardo Sujos both...
> 
> I'd point out that I have photos of you from the Annapolis meet and I do have photoshop loaded on this machine... so you've been warned....


Doh!! I KNEW I'd regret going to that party.


----------



## denby

sailingdog said:


> You and CD can just BITE ME... Bastardo Sujos both...
> 
> I'd point out that I have photos of you from the Annapolis meet and I do have photoshop loaded on this machine... so you've been warned....


Oh come on Dawg, I thought it was funny. :laugher


----------



## sailingdog

I got photos of you that I can photoshop too... 


denby said:


> Oh come on Dawg, I thought it was funny. :laugher


----------



## wind_magic

It's like a photoshop shootout! Lock the doors, get away from the windows!


----------



## mitiempo

Boy this thread got off the topic.


----------



## T37Chef

I just couldnt help it...ignore!!!!!


----------



## craigtoo

DO NOT IGNORE....!  

Wow.. what memories.


----------



## dogsailors

guess what guys, ive got a new bull terrier his name is wallace and i just bought an Ericson 30 headed to the Carribbean this fall, whaaaaatttt!


----------



## smackdaddy

Heh-heh....YOU GO GIRL!

Get some pics up when you can.


----------



## mitiempo

This thread could have a new life.


----------



## dogsailors

I cant figure out how to put pics on here


----------



## smackdaddy

dogsailors said:


> I cant figure out how to put pics on here


The best way to do it is to open up a photobucket account (it's free):

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Then upload your pics there. It automatically sizes and formats them for you, etc. and you can keep everything in one place.

Once uploaded, you can click on a photo and copy the IMG link, then paste it directly here and bingo.


----------



## BoogerUK

What an interessting thread... (edited by tdw. Unnecessary, uncalled for comment removed ) ...


----------



## hasuehounds

If you cruise with a pet please contact the link below, they have one of the best list of places we all cruise and requirements for your pets to follow. If you going to the bahamas remember you must contact them prior to your trip (3months) read their rules.
Some places need blood tests (like BVIS or any british island) and prior clearence before you leave with your pet. But do read it, if you love your pets, in some places like trinidad and tabago pets are not welcome.. So read the rules and know them, even if they are on the boat, those countries you vist do have the right to search your boat and if your dog has no paperwork for the country it can be seized put in quarentine or distroyed if no quarentine facilitys exsist..(BTW none of the carribean british islands have quaretine facilitys and either ship the dog to UK at your expense and charge you daily quarentine for 3months) or distroy the pet
please know and plan where your going and know the rules, these countrys like us to come but we are only guests, and have no rights as citizens...

Kathleen
s/v Legacy
on board Uraine (cavalier king charles spanial)

Cruising with Pets - Entry Requirements by Island


----------



## LadySlipperII

Being fairly new at sailing and this post being very old, I am curious if you are still out there dogsailors and if so, how wa your trip? We sail with our two labs and have a wonderful time (shorter trips however)...


----------



## augusta1755

I truly understand your need to take your bully. We are new sailors and took our Bully and JRT on board. Small boat, rough weather, she was not too happy. JRT did great, but he is crazy and small. I can't wait to hear about your adventure with your bully. They are our children!


----------



## mepps69

Just a comment regarding Bull Terriers and water. We rescue elderly, disabled, and/or abused Bull Terriers and live on a big farm in the Ozark mountains of southern Missouri with a river running through the property. ALL of our Bullies have enjoyed the water immensely, and some even actually swim in true dog-paddle style. Our first swimming Bullie was Jawbreaker (may he RIP), a big meaty brindle who was built like a stone! I could hardly believe it when I first saw him swimming. He loved to run down the river bank, throw himself onto his belly, and slide into the river head first, going all the way under and then popping up in mid-swim. Initially, I thought he was walking on the shallow bottom, but I soon discovered that he was actually a pretty strong swimmer. We finally figured out that our swimming German Shepard had taught him how. The attached picture doesn't show Jawbreaker swimming--he died unexpected young from heart failure before I got a picture of him swimming--but it does show the big smile on his face as he relaxes in the shallows following a swim.


----------



## craigtoo

Nothing makes me happier than seeing this thread come back to life.


----------



## smackdaddy

It is freakin' epic.

Go the pitbulls!


----------



## painkiller

craigtoo said:


> Nothing makes me happier than seeing this thread come back to life.


It's almost as good as a vibrant ignore thread. If they existed. Which I'm not sure they do. Who said that?


----------



## BayWindRider

Hello everyone, I saw this thread and thought I would run something by you. I'm getting ready to do a transatlantic passage in my Catalina 27 with my two Great Danes. Has anyone tried it before? If you have any advice I would appreciate it. 

Please note the sarcasm...


----------



## Cruisingdad

BayWindRider said:


> Hello everyone, I saw this thread and thought I would run something by you. I'm getting ready to do a transatlantic passage in my Catalina 27 with my two Great Danes. Has anyone tried it before? If you have any advice I would appreciate it.
> 
> Please note the sarcasm...


Two great Danes is fine. Three, well, I would be concerned.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

painkiller said:


> It's almost as good as a vibrant ignore thread. If they existed. Which I'm not sure they do. Who said that?


Scary to see Pain and craigtoo... scary I tell you!!

Brian

PS You saw the smoke and came looking for fire, didn't ya!?? Trouble makers. (Snicker)


----------



## tdw

Now those really were the days. 

I do so hope that she is in the Caribbean somewhere, her and Wallace. Man she showed some spirit. Took everything we threw at her and came right back up, single digit proudly raised. You have to admire her spirit.


----------



## SEMIJim

Holy smoke on the water, Batman!


----------



## BayWindRider

tdw said:


> Now those really were the days.
> 
> I do so hope that she is in the Caribbean somewhere, her and Wallace. Man she showed some spirit. Took everything we threw at her and came right back up, single digit proudly raised. You have to admire her spirit.


That's the funny thing about these forums. You have to have thick skin, because people will type something they would never say to someones face. Bunch of cyber bullies... Ha!

Yeah, you have to admire her spunk. Hope she comes back with some great stories. Well, and the bird flying high!


----------



## mepps69

So . . . I didn't get around to my real point in that last post. The reason that I--a dog-lover in southern Missouri--am even on this site in the first place is that my husband and I are preparing to move onto a sailboat fulltime with our last Bullie who also happens to be deaf. I'm not really trying to solicit advice--just wanted to see what else you all have left to throw at this topic : )


----------



## craigtoo

What happened to the first Bullie?


----------



## mepps69

The brindle in the picture is Jawbreaker, who died suddenly at a young age from heart failure. Since we specialize in elderly, disabled and/or abused Bullies, we don't always have a lot of time with them, so we try to show them a good time while they're here. We've had several through the years. Since Jawbreaker, we've also had a neglected elderly rescue from a puppy mill and another neglected elderly rescue from a foreclosed property owner. Our last one is basically still pretty young and healthy but deaf and a great barometer--she barks in the direction of any oncoming storm starting shortly before we can see any signs of it for ourselves.


----------



## smackdaddy

craigtoo said:


> What happened to the first Bullie?


Not sure. But last I heard, Arlette had a new bullie named Wallace. She bought an Ericson 30 and sailed it down from SC to FL - and was thinking of heading out to Panama.

The chick can sail.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/crew-wanted/78675-crew-wanted-florida-panama.html#post792602


----------



## tdw

craigtoo said:


> What happened to the first Bullie?


Craig,
Its all in the thread somewhere but from memory there were originally two bullies but the ex boyfriend took them when he decamped. She then got herself a new one , Wallace.
cheers
Andrew B


----------

